# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Zašto ne volim platnene

## Jelka

Koristimo hm pelene, one size. Ne smeta me ni ispiranje kakice, ni pranje pelena, ni peglanje, ni dojam da sputavaju Janu u motorici, ali sad se opet nešto dogodilo što me podsjetilo zašto sam na rubu da ih hitim u koš (zanemarite ovo zadnje, ne spavam već nekoliko dana, Jana puno plače, pa nisam baš normalna).

Dakle, spavanje koma, ali doslovno. Danas budna od 6, do 16h spavala jednom 15 min. Zadnje ju premotala oko 3. I u 4 konačno zaspi (uz suze, naravno), probudi se nakon pola sata, nastavi spavati uz cicu, i ne pokazuje namjeru da se razbudi. Oko 6 pelene toliko smrde (ali mislim da se nije pokakala, ako je, ubit ću se), a ne želim ju razbuđivati. Znači, već je 4 sata u istoj peleni (i tko zna koliko će još spavati), dok bi inače bila max 2 sata.

Ne znam da li ste shvatili zbog čega sam ljuta. Kako predvidjeti koliko će spavati, jer za noćno spavanje, nakon kupanja, joj stavljam jednokratnu (nikako da nabavimo one nepropusne, mislim da se tak zovu), i ona nakon 12 sati ni približno toliko ne smrdi.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Na koji način smrde? Onako kanalizacijski?

----------


## Lutonjica

gle, ja sam taj isti problem imala sa zarom _u jednokratnima_... cijeli dan nece spavati, place, ja izmrcvarena, umorna, ne znam za sebe... i taman kad konacno zaspe, ja osjetim da se pokakala... i kaj sad, bome ju necu presvlaciti kad je konacno zaspala  :/

----------


## Balarosa

> Koristimo hm pelene, one size. Ne smeta me ni ispiranje kakice, ni pranje pelena, ni peglanje, ni dojam da sputavaju Janu u motorici, ali sad se opet nešto dogodilo što me podsjetilo zašto sam na rubu da ih hitim u koš (zanemarite ovo zadnje, ne spavam već nekoliko dana, Jana puno plače, pa nisam baš normalna).
> 
> Dakle, spavanje koma, ali doslovno. Danas budna od 6, do 16h spavala jednom 15 min. Zadnje ju premotala oko 3. I u 4 konačno zaspi (uz suze, naravno), probudi se nakon pola sata, nastavi spavati uz cicu, i ne pokazuje namjeru da se razbudi. Oko 6 pelene toliko smrde (ali mislim da se nije pokakala, ako je, ubit ću se), a ne želim ju razbuđivati. Znači, već je 4 sata u istoj peleni (i tko zna koliko će još spavati), dok bi inače bila max 2 sata.
> 
> Ne znam da li ste shvatili zbog čega sam ljuta. Kako predvidjeti koliko će spavati, jer za noćno spavanje, nakon kupanja, joj stavljam jednokratnu (nikako da nabavimo one nepropusne, mislim da se tak zovu), i ona nakon 12 sati ni približno toliko ne smrdi.


To što pelena jako smrdi vjerojatno ima uzrok u samoj peleni, a ne u tome što ona dugo spava u njoj i piški još i još. Ne znam kad se Tin popiškio kod dnevnog spavanja i mislim da općenito bebe malo piške dok spavaju. Možda nisam dobro shvatila što te ljuti, ali hoću reći da to što ona spava u istoj peleni 4 sata ne znači da je ta pelena išta mokrija nego tri sata ranije. A o smrdljivim pelenama imaš nešto ovdje

----------


## momtobe

Pelene ne bi smjele smrditi ni nakon puno sati....nama niti noćna ne smrdi, a u njoj je po 12 sati. Možda je stvar u pelenama-detergent build up, kako vele- nakupilo se deterđenta od silnog pranja u njima, i on uzrokuje smrad u spoju s urinom. Ili ima veze s načinom na koji ih čuvaš do pranja?

----------


## Jelka

Pa i meni je palo na pamet da bi to ipak moglo biti zbog detergenta. Nisam ovo znala...



> Pelene ne bi smjele smrditi ni nakon puno sati....nama niti noćna ne smrdi, a u njoj je po 12 sati.


Do sada sam ih prala s DM-ovim tekućim, ali sve mi smrdi, ne samo pelene. Taj detergent ima baš neki fuj miris. Sad sam kupila Faks obični.

Do pranja mi pelene stoje u onoj Kamarisovoj vreći, našpricane s mislim eukaliptusom (da stavim neke druge kapi?). Pokakane pelene stavim u kantu namakati, voda+malo faksa (jel to u redu?). E tu malo zakompliciram pa prođe i 4-5 dana dok se ne sjetim staviti i te pelene prati, pa se malo usmrde.

Vidjela sam onaj topic na koji si Balarosa dala link, i puno sam naučila, ali čisto da ponovim gradivo... Jel bi ih sad trebala malo prati bez detergenta? Koliko cca pranja je potrebno da isperem taj smrad? Otkad sam pročitala, stavljam i manje det. u pranju.

I još jedno usputno pitanjce. Imam dosta fleka od kakice, starih i nekoliko mjeseci. Jel ima šanse da ih ovo sunce sredi?

----------


## thalia

sunce će ti ih izvući sto posto, ubojito je, da tako kažem  :p

operi ih dva puta bez deterdženta, tj. normalno pranje + dodatno ispiranje. i meni dm-ov jako smrdi, ja imam Rex-bez okusa i mirisa   :Grin:  

ja ne držim pelene u vodi nego u kanti i ne špricam uopće jer sam izgubila špricalicu   :Embarassed:  , a kakane operem sapunom i ubacim u tu kantu. i dok smo imali puno pelena (ah...) isto bi mi prošlo po 4 dana i nikad se nisu usmrdile. a isto je par puta bio po 12 sati. sada bude od 21 do 5 (koliko je to? 8 sati)

----------


## nelitza77

:Laughing:  
bas neki dan mislila otvorit topic tog naslova!
zasto ja ne volim platnene?
- zato sto mi cesto dan zapocne isipranjem dvije usr..ne pelene, koje slijedi i pranje dvije obicno isto toliko us..ne guze! odlicno za poticanje apetita za dorucak (mislim, tak i tak trebam na dijetu!)
- zato sto mi kupaona u kojoj cuvam zmazane pelene smrdi po zapisanom (sto je obicno znak da ih se skupilo dovoljno za pranje)
- zato kaj mi je naporno stalno razmisljati kad sam kojega presvukla i kolko je dugo u toj peleni
- zato kaj ce mi trebati i susilica (jer su najmekse uz susilicu)
- zato kaj nikak da pogodim pravu kolicinu praska, a moji mali uzasi su mi naravno negdje potrli mjericu s kojom je to funkcioniralo
- zato kaj (IPAK) imam dosta vise posla nego s jednokratnima (dok ih slozim, nafutram s uloskom i zastitim papiricem; pa ih cesce mijenjam, pa imam jos dodatne 3 masine vesa tjedno za sredit...)
- zato kaj povremeno procure pa onda moram decke i cesce presvlaciti (sto ponovno povecava kolicinu vesa...)
- zato kaj sam u lov na pelene vec potrosila brdo vremena (jer fakat ulovit neku po povoljnoj cijeni prava je mudrost, treba ispregledat brdo siteova, vrebat tu na burzi...)
- zato kaj mi za van ipak treba jednokratna (imali smo neki dan incident s kakanjem u platnenu, dok smo pronasli zahod i presvukli ga, guza se vec osula...)
no sto je tu je, ovisnost se vec razvila (kad su tako slatke...)jos samo cekam da mi dodju ove koje sam (s)kupila u Hr, pa da vidite kolekcije...valjda cu i ja nac neke koje mi budu "po mjeri"   :Wink:

----------


## anchi

Ja sam kupila veliku kantu u koju do pola ulijem vode i nekoliko kapi ulja čajavca. U toj kanti pelene stoje i po tjedan dana a da se ne usmrde. Tu i tamo mi se V i ukaka u pelenu. Kakicu isperem vodom i pelenu istrljam baby sapunom. (Dobila sam ga za poklon, mislila sam da neće ničemu koristiti, a otkrila da je čaroban u istjerivanju kakice  :Razz:  ). Isto koristim onaj deterđent od dm-a i baš mi je OK. :/

----------


## Dia

ja imam dm-ov plavi tekuci i super mirisi, imala sam i onaj u bijelom al je odvratan i ne pere dobro
stavim 1 cep i to je to

ne kuzim, meni pelene ne smrde ni kad se pokaka, uopce ne skuzim osim sto on postane cangrizav i to je jedini nacin da to primjetim 

nelitza77:
sto u jednokratnima pelena nije usrana  :? i ne pocrveni ak kakica dugo stoji na guzi?
kupaona smrdi ak mi nije dobro poklopljena kanta, ak dobro dihta poklopac nece smrditi
zar u jednokratnima ne razmisljas kad si ga presvukla?

ne kuzim

----------


## Jelka

> imala sam i onaj u bijelom al je odvratan i ne pere dobro


E baš taj, konačno potrošila zalihe (nadobudna kupila toga masu).

----------


## Dia

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imala sam i onaj u bijelom al je odvratan i ne pere dobro
> 
> 
> E baš taj, konačno potrošila zalihe (nadobudna kupila toga masu).


probaj onda plavi taj je za sareno, ima i rozi al na njemu pise da je samo za bijelo rublje, a pelene mi sarene  :D

----------


## Lu

meni nikad ne smrdi, cak ni nakon 12 nocnih sati  :/   jedino sad kad je veci zna se desit da ujutro kad skace po krevetu ta nocna malo popusti, tj curne mu malo niz nogavicu kad se popiski, ali mislim nakon 12 sati to mi stvarno nije cudno.

----------


## Zorana

Koji u bijelom, onaj za alergicare?

----------


## Zorana

Sto deterdzenata, sto cudi.  :Grin:

----------


## Jelka

> Koji u bijelom, onaj za alergicare?


Na slici su mislim mama i dijete (za osjetljivu kožu). Valjda je i za alergičare.

----------


## Jelka

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Dia prvotno napisa
> ...


Budem, budem, čim potrošim ovaj Faks (a novi novcati   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------


## Dia

da, za alergicare

----------


## Zorana

Jelka, ako ne zelis odustati od dm-ovih deterdzenata, mozda da probas neki drugi njihov, al u prasku? (meni su i plavi i zeleni tekuci ok, al mi se cini da se prasak bolje ispere od tecnog det.)

----------


## Zorana

Kakav rozi za bijelo rublje? Kod nas je rozi za sintetiku. :?

----------


## Dia

:?  pojma nemam, tak pise na njemu, to su oni u prozirnom pa se vidi boja unutra, drugacije pakiranje od bijelog za alergicare

----------


## Zorana

Ne znam stvarno...jedini rozi kod nas su za sintetiku i za vunu.

----------


## Dolisa

Ja koristim Persil Sensitive, i pelene su mi super.
Ne smrde, a Miskovic je preko noci u pelenici od 8 do 7 ujutro.

----------


## Mayaa

ako stvarno smrde zbog zaostalog deterdženta, koliko vam je jaka centrifuga? moja je 1200, duša izađe iz pelene a kamoli ne prašak   :Grin:  
niti ih namačem niti špricam... šicnem u mašinu i čekaju pranje. nikad se nisu usmrdile, nti mokre niti suhe. doduše, iskuham ih povremeno   :Wink:

----------


## Jelka

A da pitam nekoga sa sušilicom da kod njega jednom operem pelene?

----------


## Mayaa

ups, da; sušim ih u sušilici, zaboravila napisat   :Embarassed:  

šta se mene tiče možeš kod mene   :Wink:

----------


## Jelka

> šta se mene tiče možeš kod mene


  :Laughing:   Ma da, pa da mi pelene odu na more, a ja tu čmrljim. Nema šanse!

----------


## Joe

Naše pelene su smrdile po urinu i to dosta, kako ih nisam posebno ispirala poceo mi je sav bijeli ves smrditi... bljak! Zato sad prije pranja stavim jednom na ispiranje i stavljam malo detergenta, i svako malo operem na 95C, da se ubiju eventualne bakterije i slična gamad koja možda ne ode na 60.
I puno su mi prakticnije jednokratne, da budem iskrena, ali više mi je pluseva za platnene.
Eto, moje skromno iskustvo.

----------


## Zorana

Ja isto uvijek stavim pelene na jedno ispiranje prije glavnog pranja.

----------


## coccinella

Meni ovaj naslov tako bode oči i skroz mi je neprihvatljiv.   :Sick:  
Btw. moje dijete od sinoć više nije niti u noćnoj platnenoj, a ja sam i dalje zaljubljena u platnene pelene.   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

> Meni ovaj naslov tako bode oči i skroz mi je neprihvatljiv.


  :Taps:   :Kiss:

----------


## Olivija

> Btw. moje dijete od sinoć više nije niti u noćnoj platnenoj, a ja sam i dalje zaljubljena u platnene pelene.


  :Kiss:    Ajd sad odmah poradi na drugoj maloj guzi!

----------


## anjica

> Meni ovaj naslov tako bode oči i skroz mi je neprihvatljiv.


  :Love:

----------


## anjica

> Btw. moje dijete od sinoć više nije niti u noćnoj platnenoj, a ja sam i dalje zaljubljena u platnene pelene.


ne znam da li da čestitam Dorji na bezpelenaštvu   :Wink:  
 :Klap:

----------


## coccinella

> ne znam da li da čestitam Dorji na bezpelenaštvu


Dorji da, meni ne.   :Laughing:  
Ma, mogla sam to odavno napraviti, pelena je suha već dosta dugo, ali ja nikako da napravim taj korak.   :Embarassed:  

Olivija... radimo, ali ne ide.   :Sad:

----------


## Jelka

cocci, i meni sad bed što sam stavila taj naslov, da pitamo moderatore da ga promijene?   :Yes:  

I ne biti tužna zbog druge bebe   :Taps:  , ovak imaš vremena usavršiti pelene do krajnjih granica.   :Wink:

----------


## Olivija

> Olivija... radimo, ali ne ide.


  :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Meni ovaj naslov tako bode oči i skroz mi je neprihvatljiv.


zasto?
pa i na dojenju postoji topik "ne volim dojenje" i to otvoren bas od nase Maje, i bas zato sto u svemu ima i negativnih stvari koje nas zivciraju i treba nam mjesto da izbacimo frustracije.

ja tek pocinjem koristiti platnene kad se beba rodi, i ovakav topik mi je bas dobrodosao, da vidim da nije sve bajno i sjajno i spremim se na moguce probleme.

nemojte mijenjati naslov

----------


## Riana

> zasto?
> pa i na dojenju postoji topik "ne volim dojenje" i to otvoren bas od nase Maje, i bas zato sto u svemu ima i negativnih stvari koje nas zivciraju i treba nam mjesto da izbacimo frustracije.
> 
> ja tek pocinjem koristiti platnene kad se beba rodi, i ovakav topik mi je bas dobrodosao, da vidim da nije sve bajno i sjajno i spremim se na moguce probleme.
> 
> nemojte mijenjati naslov


slažem se, ja mi tek upoznajemo svijet pp i svako malo pa se spotaknem o nešto, jer nemam iskustva. i za sad mi je rezultat još uvijek 1:0 za jednokratne., mada navijamo za pp
ali trudimo se ... jer to želim(o)

----------


## coccinella

Evo, dat ću si za pravo (ali molim da se nitko ne uvrijedi jer mi je to zadnje što bih željela) da nakon dvije i pol godine platnenopelenašenja   :Grin:   kažem da u tome moraš biti srcem, inače ćeš im uvijek tražiti manu.

----------


## anjica

> ...da nakon dvije i pol godine platnenopelenašenja    kažem da u tome moraš biti srcem


ja nemam tako dugi staž platnenopelenaštva, ali se slažem s Cocci u potpunosti 8)

----------


## Riana

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...da nakon dvije i pol godine platnenopelenašenja    kažem da u tome moraš biti srcem
> 
> 
> ja nemam tako dugi staž platnenopelenaštva, ali se slažem s Cocci u potpunosti 8)



slažem se, 
jer ja uvijek pribjegavam jednkratnima
ah,  idem poraditi na  :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

cocci   :Love:    dobro zboris

inace, jelka, kad cuvas pelene u vodi *nemoj dodavati deterdjent*, uvuce se u sve pore pelene i ne mozes ga isprati kasnije pa pelena smrdi, 

Najbolje da operes jednom sve pelene bez ikakvog deterdjenta a usput za kasnije, smanji dozu kojom peres.   :Smile:

----------


## momtobe

Cocci  :Heart:  

Jelka, da rezizmiramo:
-smanji količinu detergenta
-drži pelene bez detergenta i na suho, i ne u hermetički zatvorenoj kanti (meni su se od toga jednom usmrdile)
-operi par puta samo sa octom (pomaže razgraditi nakupine kamenca i detergenta u peleni)
-osuši ih par puta na suncu
-užicaj sušilicu  :Grin:  

i javi kako je prošao make-over pelena  :Laughing:

----------


## momtobe

rezizmiramo=rezimiramo

----------


## Engls

Ja ih ne volim jer bude u meni neke ružne karakteristike,kao što su:
1.ovisnost:nikada dosta tih pelena,
2.halapljivost:sve bih ih htjela staviti na njenu guzu,sve ih moram imati,
3.nekontrolirano trošenje:svaki novček ode u pelene,ako ne kupim 1xtjedno materijal za pelene,ZLO,nervoza,alergije,osipi,dermatitis,...
4.dosada:mame sa malom djecom već zasigurno bježe od mene  i mojih pelena,
5.zapuštenost:peglati ću i u 3:00h samo da sašijem još koju pelenu,a i nokti se mogu drugi dan nalakirati,...,
6....

----------


## anjica

> Ja ih ne volim jer bude u meni neke ružne karakteristike,kao što su:
> 1.ovisnost:nikada dosta tih pelena,
> 2.halapljivost:sve bih ih htjela staviti na njenu guzu,sve ih moram imati,
> 3.nekontrolirano trošenje:svaki novček ode u pelene,ako ne kupim 1xtjedno materijal za pelene,ZLO,nervoza,alergije,osipi,dermatitis,...
> 4.dosada:mame sa malom djecom već zasigurno bježe od mene  i mojih pelena,
> 5.zapuštenost:peglati ću i u 3:00h samo da sašijem još koju pelenu,a i nokti se mogu drugi dan nalakirati,...,
> 6....


  :Love:

----------


## wildflower

> Evo, dat ću si za pravo (ali molim da se nitko ne uvrijedi jer mi je to zadnje što bih željela) da nakon dvije i pol godine platnenopelenašenja    kažem da u tome moraš biti srcem, inače ćeš im uvijek tražiti manu.


upravo tako  :Heart:

----------


## Olivija

> Ja ih ne volim jer bude u meni neke ružne karakteristike,kao što su:
> 1.ovisnost:nikada dosta tih pelena,
> 2.halapljivost:sve bih ih htjela staviti na njenu guzu,sve ih moram imati,
> 3.nekontrolirano trošenje:svaki novček ode u pelene,ako ne kupim 1xtjedno materijal za pelene,ZLO,nervoza,alergije,osipi,dermatitis,...
> 4.dosada:mame sa malom djecom već zasigurno bježe od mene  i mojih pelena,
> 5.zapuštenost:peglati ću i u 3:00h samo da sašijem još koju pelenu,a i nokti se mogu drugi dan nalakirati,...,
> 6....


  :Laughing:   Ali baš zbog toga ih volimo!

----------


## Engls

Ma daj:smajlkojiodmahujerukom

----------


## Lutonjica

> Evo, dat ću si za pravo (ali molim da se nitko ne uvrijedi jer mi je to zadnje što bih željela) da nakon dvije i pol godine platnenopelenašenja    kažem da u tome moraš biti srcem, inače ćeš im uvijek tražiti manu.


naravno.
tako da, ako netko zbog ovog topika odustane od platnenih, to je kao i da od dojenja odustane zbog onog drugog topika, sto znaci da nije uopce bio srcem za to.

ja sam se odlucila za platnene, i zato me ovaj topik ne moze od toga odvratiti, nego mi samo skrenuti paznju na neke probleme i na nacine kako da ih rijesim ili preduhutrim ili se jednostavno na njih naviknem.   :Grin:

----------


## meda

ja uopce vise ne drzim u kanti, samo u lavoru, niti ih ne spricam cajevcem kao prije, i super budu, nikad ne smrde

----------


## suzyem

Ja evo presvlačim dvije bebe i niš mi nije teško, znam da je to zdravije od jednokratnih....
Samo dva pitanjca: Ak operem pelene samo s octom jel ih mogu koristiti kad se osuše ili ih moram još jednom oprati u detergentu?
Razmišljam da ih i iskuham koji puta, al ne znam kako bi FB to podnijele  :/

----------


## coccinella

Suzyem - ja sam dugo vremena stavljala ocat u zadnje ispiranje, dakle, možeš ih koristiti. 

Mislim (dakle, nisam probala   :Razz:  ) da bi ti sve pelene podnijele iskuhavanje (znam sigurno da je klmama jednom iskuhala AIO pelene   :Grin:  ), ali ne vidim svrhu iskuhvanja fb pelena. Samo ćeš im bespotrebno skratiti rok trajanja. Čiste pamučne pelene možeš iskuhati s vremena na vrijeme bez problema. Ništa im se strašno neće dogoditi (barem ne nešto oku vidljivo   :Wink:  ).

----------


## Dia

ja ih jednostavno ne mogu stavit na kuhanje   :Sad:   nekako mi ih je zao
ja sam stavljala ocat u posudicu od omeksivaca i nisam vidjela razliku da su nesto mekse, vise ne stavljam

----------


## Zorana

Meda, skroz ti je dobra ova ideja s lavorom.
inace, slazem se s Lutonjicom. Ovaj topic dobro dodje kao ventiliranje, ako i kad je potrebno.  :Grin:

----------


## Lu

> ja uopce vise ne drzim u kanti, samo u lavoru, niti ih ne spricam cajevcem kao prije, i super budu, nikad ne smrde


i ja sam primjetila da mi je ovo neusporedivo bolje. prije sam ih drzala u kanti s vodom i poprilicno ih unistila. otvrdle su, valjda od kamenca a ni gume oko nogu nisu ono sto su nekad bile  :/ 

nema ih potrebe iskuhavati, bakterije odu na 60 stupnjeva.

----------


## Lu

e da, i ja ih susim u susilici. budu  mi neusporedivo mekse a moc upijanja mi je vise manje jednaka. barem nisam zamijetila da nesto losije upijaju. a koliko mi je to lakse da i ne spominjem   :Rolling Eyes:  

ipak sunce je dobro kao neka dodatna dezinfekcija i za izbjeljivanje eventualnih mrljica. ako imas sunce i svjezi zrak, a ne ulicu punu automobila

----------


## Jelka

Pelene bile cijeli dan na suncu, i fleka NEMA!   :Grin:  Mislim, znala sam ja za to, ali ovo je fakat anbilivabl!

Daklem, velite da ne stavljam pelene u tu vreću? Samo ih pohitam u kantu bez poklopca, bez vode of course? Ok, budem tako.

Idem sad pogledati ono rezizmirano (  :Wink:  ) od momtobe pa da se bacim na vraćanje mojih pelena u život.

Hajde da vas još malo ugnjavim, ak nije previše OT. Kak ću znati kad prebaciti na druge drukere, tj. kad je prerasla najmanju veličinu one size pelena? Sad ima cca 7,5 kg i 70 cm. Imam feeling da joj je na knap, a opet ne želim da joj pelene strše.

----------


## anjica

probaj staviti na srednje drukere i vidi da li joj jako pleše oko nožica, a ako nema previše lufta ostavi onda na srednjim drukerima kad ionako preko stavljaš zaštitne pa nema šanse da procuri

----------


## Jelka

Imaš ti pravo. Jedino kaj sam se zeznula sa zaštitnima pa sad imam 2 kom. vel. 0 i 2 kom. vel. 1 (smib). Jer je Jana do prije mjesec dana bila relativno šlank i naglo dobila špekeca (drukeri oko noge su sad na zadnjem, gornji su srednji). Sad opet pljuni brdo novaca za nove.

Hoće se netko mijenjati?   :Grin:

----------


## Mayaa

neću se mijenjati   :Razz:  ali sam poučena greškom od prvog puta sad kupila smibove broj 2 i 3. obzirom da imaju drukere, uvijek možeš i te broj veće fino naštelit   :Wink:

----------


## Jelka

Je, je, a ja nadobudna htjela da to mom djetetu bude ono fit to size.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## momtobe

Pa prodaj male covere tu na burzi i kupi veće.

----------


## Jelka

Da, baš bih mogla.   :Smile:   Fala na ideji, iako sam se baš i sama mogla sjetiti!

----------


## Riana

Evo mi smo došli na zelenu granu s pelenama!
Cijelu noć nije propustio cover (od flisa).
tak smo lijepo spavali....
 :D

----------


## anjica

> Evo mi smo došli na zelenu granu s pelenama!
> Cijelu noć nije propustio cover (od flisa).
> tak smo lijepo spavali....
>  :D


 :D  :D

----------


## Ivke

Jelka i ja sam imala problem sa smradom pelena ali ne nakon 6 sati nego brzo nakon što bi se Jakov popiškio. 
Uspjela sam se toga riješiti ali sam primjenila tri stvari pa ne znam koja je upalila.
1. Oprala pelene na 95
2. Skinula poklopac sa kante u kojoj sam ih držala
3. Počela prati pelene svaki drugi dan s drugom robom(ručnici, bodići...) a ne svaki treći

----------


## la_mama

Evo da i ja dam svoj skromni doprinos ovoj temi.

Prije rođenja N. kupili smo Kamarisov paket, potaknuta svim ovim natpisima na Rodi, i oduševljenju mama na forumu.
Odmah sam odlučila da guza moje bebe neće vidit jednokratne jer su nezdrave, potenciraju osip, neekološke, u konačnici skupe, .... Sad, kad ima 10 mjeseci, Kamarisov paket uredno stoji u ormaru, a guza je umotana u Libero, Huggies, ... digod BabyLove. Od osipa ni "o"   :Smile:  

I, što se dogodilo u međuvremenu:
Prve dane i mjesece je provodio u Kamarisu - ali, blago li se malom na tako inteligentnoj i neinformiranoj mami - bez zaštitnih gaćica   :Laughing:   E nešto sam se namijenjala tih pelena - otprilike svako sat vremena  :/  I naravno da pred kraj dana više nisam imala pelena, nego drugi dan ga stavljala u jednokratne dok se ove ne osuše ... i onda opet ispočetka.

Onda su nam se zaredali putevi do mojih. Za ne falit, vrijeme je uglavnom bilo užasno, i nije bilo šanse da ih osušim. Plus manjak prostora u autu (Twingo), i opet smo koristili jednokratne. 

I nakon tih puteva (i mjeseci) opet ga stavim u Kamaris, ali sad sa zaštitnima (opet Kamaris) s čičkom (naravno, za par brojeva većim nego onaj iz paketa) ... e svako malo sam morala namještat čičke - ili na peleni, ili na zaštitnima. On kako se non stop koprca, brzo bi mu pelene završile oko koljena   :Sad:  

Onda je došla zima, i s njom problemi oko sušenja - pelena opet puno, čak i za radijatore   :Sad:   I tako mic po mic ... došle su jednokratne. Prvo preko noći, a sad i preko dana. 

Ne mogu reć da sam sretna s ishodom. Kamaris je još u ormaru i čeka bolje dane. Probat ću opet s njima, možda uzet neke druge zaštitne, jer vidim da ih se može nabavit i kod nas na babyshop-u ... Nisam neki ovisnik o platnenima, ali mi je strašno pozitivna ideja, i mislim da vrijedi opet pokušati   :Smile:  

Naravno, ako imate koji savjet, samo naprijed   :Grin:

----------


## Balarosa

La_mama, možda će ti biti lakše ako ne donosiš odluku "sutra ćemo krenuti s platnenima". Stavi tu i tamo neku platnenu umjesto jednokratne... jedan dan jednu, drugi dvije, treći već svaku drugu... i začas će ti to postati normalno i jednostavno, a uskoro više nećeš ni željeti jednokratne. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Kazu da su smib-ove gacice s drukerima jako dobre. Mozda da probas s gacama koje imaju drukere? Normalno nije neki problem namjestanje i propustanje pelena ako se nabave dobre gace. Lose zastitne su nocna mora u svakom slucaju jer s njima nista ne funkcionira kako treba.

----------


## Riana

Mi imamo smibove (i kamarisove), super su, na drukere.
nego sad mi mala neda obuć pelene na čičak. a ne vidim da bi ju gdje stiskalo ili dodirivalo kožu. muku mučimo
počeli smo povremeno pišati u kahlicu, i luda je za gologuzo trčkaranje po stanu, pa je možda to. 
a sad smo dobili jedne pelenice na drukere, pa dok se operu...

----------


## Jelka

Moooram se vratiti na ovu moju temu jer su se stvari u trenutku okrenule za 180.

Problem smrdljivih pelena se do neki dan još uvijek nije riješio. Koristila sam i sodu, i ocat, i ispirala do iznemoglosti, ali pomaka nije bilo. I to mi nisu smrdile samo pelene već i sav veš. Odvratno, a ne možeš staviti veš vani pa stan smrrrrdi.

Onda sam se na Sajmu beba jadala Webmami, čula me njezina prijateljica i rekla kak se njoj identično događalo jer joj je otišao grijač na vešmašini. I konačno meni počeli klikeri raditi i pozvala ja ovlaštenog servisera (pola godina ranije bio neki u fušu i rekao kak je mašina odlična   :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Uglavnom, zaista je otišao grijač! I sad ja gledam datum otvaranja ovog topica i dođe mi muka jer to znači da se SAV NAŠ VEŠ PRAO U HLADNOJ VODI SKORO 10 MJESECI!!!

Nikakvo čudo da je sve smrdilo.

Uglavnom, hepi end!  :D  Odmah sam pohitala sve pelene u vešmašinu (stoje jadničke u ormaru jer koma smrde čim ih stavim na guzu), prvo iskuhala, pa oprala na 60 s malo detergenta, pa dva ispiranja. I sad NE SMRDE!!! Plakala bih zbog potrošenih novaca na jednokratne, ali još više bih plakala jer je Jana svo to vrijeme mogla imati šarenu guzu.

No kako god, sad je sve super, uskoro ću ubosti ME za noć, pa FB pocketice za vrtić, i tak. Već vidim kak me manija hvata, a još nisam počela zaozbiljno raditi.

----------


## Dia

:D 
i nama se to dogodilo, al sam skuzila brzo da se radi o grijacu (netko je tu bio pisao o tome, hvala mu, ne sjecam se vise tko)...inace bi i mi "10 mj." prali u hladnoj vodi

----------


## Olivija

Fakat, tko bi se toga sjetio! Neka su sada pelene ponovno mirišljave!  :D

----------


## Jelka

:D    :Kiss:

----------


## enela

Ja to isto pročitala i odonda par puta tjedno pipnem staklo na vratima dok pere mašina da provjerim da li grijač radi   :Grin:

----------


## Nova

I meni su se malo usmrdile... baš ću probat ovo s octom! Hvala

----------


## mina30

Tko god sta rekao jednkratne je ipak jednostavnije koristiti, barem meni. Prvo pelena, pa zastitne, pa peri govna tusem, pa kanta, pa se usmre, pa nemam susilicu pa su tvrde, pa po noci stavljaj ulozak+tetra, pa to sve skupa ogromno da djetetu strse noge u zraku. No to mi sve nije smetalo protekla tri mjeseca, nego je moje dijete sada propuzalo, pa se toliko koprca i migolji, dize se na noge, otkopcava cicak, tako da se ja preznojim i poludim dok mu stavim pelenu i zastitne. To traje i traje. Da se razumijemo ja ne mislim odustati od platnenih, vjerojatno cu postepeno prijeci na pelene sa drukerima jer mi je lakse kopcati u pokretu. Svaki put kad se nadjem u prilici da moram koristiti jednokratne vidim da je to jednostavnije, ipak cak i da nisu zdravije za dijete samo ekoloski aspekt bi mi bio dovoljan da ih i dalje koristim.

----------


## @n@

A jesi pokušala s pocketicama?? Meni su također fittedice + cover prekomplicirane, zato ih koristim samo po noći.

----------


## mrla

mina30, u potpunosti se slažem!
i smeta me što beba u platnenima (kamaris i pusa) izgleda kao da još uvijek široko povijamo (jedva joj hlačice navučem preko guze)

----------


## Dia

meni su gumbi puno tezi nego cicak kad ga lovim po stanu

----------


## Dolisa

> meni su gumbi puno tezi nego cicak kad ga lovim po stanu


I ja u zadnje vrijeme nesto preferiram cicak, skroz  mi je lakse za staviti pelenu, a nije ljeto da me briga hoce li je skinuti, jer preko ionako ide cover

OT: *@n@*, onda ste poceli aktivnije koristiti pocketice?  :D

----------


## Teta81

drage moje... ja imam doma finu zalihu platnenih, ali nekako nisam zadovoljna...   :Sad:  

zasto? pa decki su dosta aktivni pa mjenjanje pelene traje i do 10min s jednim... stalno su mokri (ok, i u jednokratnima su mokri, ali...) a coveri su nesto sto me izluduje... imam smib-ove s drukerima vel 2 i kad ja to namjestim kako treba sve im nogice stisnem tako da se zacrveni i ureze... pokusala sam da to bude lezernije, ali onda svaki put procuri...

sad smo vec 2tj opet u jednokratnim i puno je lakse, a nasa zaliha stoji i stoji i stoji   :Sad:  

help!!!

----------


## anjica

jesi mozda razmisljala o vunenim zastitnima, one se navlace kao hlacice pa se ne urezuju u kozu oko nogica

----------


## meda

mozda prevelike, premale ili pretanke pelene, premale  ili prevelike zastitne...

nama su mib gacice jako pouzdane, ali ako je ispod rodina pusa bez uloska promoce za dnevno spavanje. isto tako neke pelene su jako siroke i duboke (npr. kamaris) i izvuce se uvijek malo tkanine oko struka...zato ih vise ne koristimo.

inace gacice namjestam dosta lezerno oko nogica, radije malo lufta nego da stiscu. i uz adekvatne pelene nikad ne cure.

----------


## Teta81

> jesi mozda razmisljala o vunenim zastitnima, one se navlace kao hlacice pa se ne urezuju u kozu oko nogica


jesam, ali sad sam vise za odustajanje nego za nastavak  :/

----------


## kailash

prisjeti se još jednom svih dobrobiti platnenih, probaj druge zaštitne pa onda razmisli o odustajanju. previše je toga dobroga u pitanju da bi tek tako odustala...  :Love:

----------


## zmaj

ne znam što bi to mene moglo otjerat od platnenih  :Grin:   (osim bezpelenaštva)
meni je dosta jedna: zdravlje diteta
a ima ih još: ekologija...
svakakve sam stavljala na malog i sve nezgode sam uzimala ko normalne (i jednokratne procure...i dobiješ alergije, osipe,,i mame koje koriste jednokratne također traže međ hrpom proizvođaća koji im najbolje odgovaraju...)
ni u jednom trenutku nisam pomislila na odustajanje sve rad zdravlja
stvar je samo da se triba potrudit i otkrit "dobitnu kombinaciju# koja za svako djete individualna
sretno

----------


## (maša)

ja priznajem da sam preljena za sve sa platnenim...a stalno smo negdje tako da neznam kako bi to izvela. 
Većinom idemo pješice i nosim njegov mali ruksak sa 5 pelena, podlogom i maramicama...

koristim Babylove koje nemaju ni gelove ni losione...obična vata koja se raspadne kad je jako popišana (nakon cca 12-14 sati) al dosad nije propustila....jajčeka uvijek "svježa", koža suha i glatka, nikad nikakvih crvenila, ojedina i sl...

u Pampersicama su jajčeka bila nekako razvučena, razljepljena....

----------


## kailash

babylove i nije samo vata....nema na našem tržištu razgradivih jednokratnih. jedino su u dm-u neke tzv eko pelene koje su "čak" 20% razgradive :/

----------


## Jelka

Hm, i meni u zadnje vrijeme smibove zaštitne promoče.  :/  Imamo trojku, ak oko nogice stavim na srednje drukere, previše ju stišće, a ak stavim na vanjske propusti.

Ima li u HR kupiti tih vunenih? I koje su inače najbolje?

Sorite, znam da bih trebala prošnjofati po starim temama, ali sam na knap s vremenom, pišem na poslu, a tu se baš ne podržava surfanje.

 :Kiss:

----------


## kailash

vunenih imaš popolini u hr u babyshopu  :Smile:

----------


## meda

jelka, ako mislis naruciti iz babyshopa onda naruci do 31.12 jer mozes dobiti 30% popusta na te gace!

----------


## Jelka

meda, opet zaslužuješ velku pusu za ovu info!   :Kiss:  

Ali dajte mi prvo recite, jesu li popolini dobre? Imam one "obične", mislim da su bravo wrap, i jako sam nezadovoljna (nezgrapne, čičak Janu reže na trbuhu itd.), pa me sve strah uzeti nešto od njih opet.

----------


## Jelka

I još jedno pitanjce. Što znači lanolizirati?

----------


## Jelka

Hm, skužila sam. Samo gdje se može kupiti taj sapun s lanolinom? Spominje se i baby šampon umjesto lanolina, jesam dobro shvatila?

I još nešto. Na babyshopu su turbo hvaljene _Imse vimse_ vunene zaštitne. Jel su fakat toliko bolje, mislim razlika cijene je dosta velika? Jedino kaj mi se čine krute u odnosu na popolini.

----------


## srecica

Ja sam dosla samo reci da mi jako fali sunce   :Sad:   da mi izblijedi flekice ... inace su mi bas smijesne kad se smrznu na balkonu pa ih nosim ko naramak dasaka u stan na susenje.

I da mi smo svaki dan vani, u ruksak ubacim 3 pelene vec slozene sa papiricem i obucene u cover, i naravno jednu vrecicu za prljave.

----------


## kailash

> Hm, skužila sam. Samo gdje se može kupiti taj sapun s lanolinom? Spominje se i baby šampon umjesto lanolina, jesam dobro shvatila?
> 
> I još nešto. Na babyshopu su turbo hvaljene _Imse vimse_ vunene zaštitne. Jel su fakat toliko bolje, mislim razlika cijene je dosta velika? Jedino kaj mi se čine krute u odnosu na popolini.





nema sapuna s lanolinom. samo čisti lanolin kupiš u ljekarni, pa se to miješa s malo sapuna da se napravi lanolinska kupelj u kojoj se namaču vunene gaće da bi postale vodonepropusne  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

Jelka imaš  ovdje  o lanoliziranju  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

> Ja sam dosla samo reci da mi jako fali sunce    da mi izblijedi flekice ... inace su mi bas smijesne kad se smrznu na balkonu pa ih nosim ko naramak dasaka u stan na susenje.


x

----------


## MarikaPika

> koristim Babylove koje nemaju ni gelove ni losione...obična vata koja se raspadne kad je jako popišana (nakon cca 12-14 sati) al dosad nije propustila....jajčeka uvijek "svježa", koža suha i glatka, nikad nikakvih crvenila, ojedina i sl...


Greska,draga,greska!
Otvori ti tu pelenicu kada se beba u nju popiski,pa ces videti neka zelatinozna cudesa!Od Pampersa ih razlikuje samop to sto se ti "kristalici" zadrze unutar pelene,ne "isplivaju" van slija koji ide do guze.Bljak,svakako!

----------


## (maša)

a znam da kemije ima....al njegova je koža suha i ja sam zadovoljna...

----------


## Švedica

Mi smo od rođenja koristili platnene i sve je bilo za 5! No Iskra je rođena sa turbo suhom kožom, s vremenom se javila diseboreja i prvi pelenski osip. Liječili i isprobavali sve što je ikad izašlo na tržište ali smo problem riješili tek prelaskom na jednokratne.....  :Sad:  ...užas...
Sad imamo dijagnozu AD a u ormaru 25 komada platnenih!  :/ 

I sad, nisam pametna, dal da ih prodam, ili da čekam još neko vrijeme, recimo do ljeta kad bi ih mogla koristiti bez zaštitnih, dok smo recimo na moru i sl. ?

Jel ima ko sa AD da sretno koristi platnene?

----------


## leonisa

> (maša) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koristim Babylove koje nemaju ni gelove ni losione...obična vata koja se raspadne kad je jako popišana (nakon cca 12-14 sati) al dosad nije propustila....jajčeka uvijek "svježa", koža suha i glatka, nikad nikakvih crvenila, ojedina i sl...
> 
> 
> Greska,draga,greska!
> Otvori ti tu pelenicu kada se beba u nju popiski,pa ces videti neka zelatinozna cudesa!Od Pampersa ih razlikuje samop to sto se ti "kristalici" zadrze unutar pelene,ne "isplivaju" van slija koji ide do guze.Bljak,svakako!


nama su sve pustale gel i L. je uvijek imala "kristalice" po pisi.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Jel ima ko sa AD da sretno koristi platnene?


mi.
sve pelene nam moraju biti 100% pamuk, a *svi coveri 100% vuna*. i onda nema ni suhoće, ni crvenila. sve super.

----------


## leonisa

> Jel ima ko sa AD da sretno koristi platnene?
> 			
> 		
> 
> mi.
> sve pelene nam moraju biti 100% pamuk, a *svi coveri 100% vuna*. i onda nema ni suhoće, ni crvenila. sve super.


vidis nije mi palo na pamet to povezati ali sam pocela primjecivati kod nekih crvenilo...(kod mikroflisa, najdrazih mi fuzzi bunza)...

----------


## MarikaPika

> Mi smo od rođenja koristili platnene i sve je bilo za 5! No Iskra je rođena sa turbo suhom kožom, s vremenom se javila diseboreja i prvi pelenski osip. Liječili i isprobavali sve što je ikad izašlo na tržište ali smo problem riješili tek prelaskom na jednokratne.....  ...užas...
> Sad imamo dijagnozu AD a u ormaru 25 komada platnenih!  :/ 
> 
> I sad, nisam pametna, dal da ih prodam, ili da čekam još neko vrijeme, recimo do ljeta kad bi ih mogla koristiti bez zaštitnih, dok smo recimo na moru i sl. ?
> 
> Jel ima ko sa AD da sretno koristi platnene?


Evo ja se javljam za kupovinu!!!!!!!!!
Reci uslove,daj slike,cene....mm ce uskoro za Zg,pa ako si za,mozemo nesto  dogovoriti.
 :Embarassed:  bas sam navalila,a?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Jel ima ko sa AD da sretno koristi platnene?
> ...


AIO i pocketice smo odavno izbacili, a onda polako i PUL covere. njena koza je super, a i ja se super osjecam jer znam da je sve na njoj 100% prirodno, bez ikakve plastike

----------


## Švedica

*lutonjica* koje vunene covere imaš? koji bi preporučila?

*marika* nažalost još se ne mogu odlučiti za prodaju, voljela bih dati još jednu šansu platnenima....

----------


## Lutonjica

za noć imam honey boy - izdrži 13 sati, duže nisam probala  :Grin:  
za dan: popolini - izdrži mi 8 sati, pa neki blossom (zaboravila sam izvorni naziv) - isto dosta izdrži, i jedan HM - izdrži 2-3 sata
još imam 2 rezervirana ali čekam neke pare pa da ih mogu platiti  :Grin:

----------


## enela

> za noć imam honey boy - izdrži 13 sati, duže nisam probala  
> za dan: popolini - izdrži mi 8 sati, pa neki blossom (zaboravila sam izvorni naziv) - isto dosta izdrži, i jedan HM - izdrži 2-3 sata
> još imam 2 rezervirana ali čekam neke pare pa da ih mogu platiti


Lutonjice, vidim da si samo na vunenim coverima pa te molim jedan savjet. Ida ima 17 mjeseci, cijelu noć nacicava tako da je ujutro skroz na skroz mokra ME pelena s uloškom + tetra presložena na 10 slojeva. Tvoja Marge je mlađa od nje pa pretpostavljam da isto dosta sisa noću. Izdrži li tvoj HB toliku količinu mokraće (I je isto po 12-13 sati u noćnoj peleni)?

----------


## Lutonjica

marge u pravilu cica 2-3 x po noći i tada joj pelena nije previše mokra ujutro.
ALI, kad je bolesna, rastu zubi, uznemirena, doji puno češće po noći, pelena je tad skroz natopljena ujutro, ali cover i to izdrži.
onda opet ALI, mi za noć imamo zelenog racmana s tankim uloškom (npr. pamučni od kamarisa) i ne treba joj više od toga. vjeorjatno bi izdržala bez ikakvog uloška, ali ja ga uvijek stavim

----------


## enela

Da, to je ipak puno manje pišanja. 
Thnx!

----------


## erik

drage mame,
kupila ja platnene MiB i prvo je rub bio jak pa sam ih počela koristiti kad je E imao 2-3mj, i dosta mj sam ih koristila...
ali umorila se brate, ok pranje nije bed, nisam ih šparala, frknem u sušilicu jer budu mekše i vozi, ali..
otišli mi na par dana u Zg i kupila ja jednokratne i ajme slobode, kasnije sam ostala na jednokr. 
ALI ME DUŠA BOLI 1. zbog njegove kože, jer je pamuk zdraviji, 2. zbog eko razloga, naime ja sve što mogu recikliram i kad vidim te pelene u kanti za smeće grr grrr  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kad mu stavim platnene, i zaštitne, UVIJEK bude mokar, jer rub zaštitne je od konca on upije i moram najmanje 3xdnevno mijenjati body i hlačice, pa izludila sam više, dnevno jedna mašina njegove robe, i stalno mokar i stalno presvlačim ufa  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ne shvaćam tu toliku ljubav prema platnenim je to malo isfurano???
Divne su, Rodine su mi najlijepše na svijetu, zdrave su alli...
oprostite na dugom tekstu, ali voljela bi ih koristiti i biti zadovoljna, kako drugima uspijeva

 :?

----------


## Mama Medo

žao mi je da si odustala od platnenih   :Sad:  
možda nisi dobro namještala zaštitne gaće?  :/ 
mi smo prvih 5 mjeseci koristili jednokratne i skoro svaku noć bi mi procurilo sa strane i morala bih ga kompletno presvlačiti. otkad smo u platnenima, ne znam dal je u više od godinu dana koliko ih koristimo, 2-3 puta nešto procurilo. 
osim toga nema mi većeg gušta nego kad mu stavim pelenu sa bambus velurom unutra i vunene zaštitne. to je taaaaako fiiiiino mekano i prekrasno! i što je najvažnije najzdravije za guzu.
(naravno još veći gušt je kad ga ujutro skinem a pelena suha - znači spavao je cijelu noć u toj prekrasno mekanoj kombinaciji suhoj - i onda se ispiški u tutu  :D )

----------


## Mama Medo

i da, koliko često si ga presvačila dok ste koristile platnene? jesi stavljala dodatne uloške u pelene? jesu pelene bile jaako natopljene i mokre?
platnene definitivno treba češće presvlačiti nego jednokratne.

----------


## Dia

mi smo silom prililka 1x imali jednokratne sad na skijanju
i imas pravo puno je jednostavnije, stavis...skines...bacis u smece
pogotovo sa mojojm "hobotnicom" ulozak,papiric, pelena, cover...uh namucim se
md je rekao...sto je to samo to  :? 
i koza mu je bila super, bojala sam se da ne dobi osip jer ih nije nikada nosio (osim u rodilistu)
susilo sa pelenama po kuci...vani kisa i jugo, nikad da se posuse...

ali...veliki ALI...uzasno smrde, jezila sam se na onaj grozan gel unutra koji stisnem da vidim jel se popiskio
zamislila sam sebe opet u plasticnim uloscima, onaj svrab...plastiku, uf...nikad vise

jednokratne nam nisu curile, platnene znaju ponekad
mozda ti je problem u coveru, imali smo i mi neke koji su navlacili vlagu

ne znam, sutra opet idemo na put i razmisljam dal da opet uzmem jednokratne jer mi je ostalo pola paketa, al nekako sumnjam, imam kod mame masinu i susilicu i neka nosim jos jednu torbu sa sobom...

----------


## erik

imam ulpške u pelenama, neznam kombinaciju materijala, čini mi se čisti pamuk, a zaštitna mi se čini ok samo imju li sve taj rub od konca, on mi upije vlagu pa promoči..
a bile su dosta mokre, on je i puno piškio, sad bi možda bilo lakše ipak manje piški sada, a ove sa velurom od bambusa nisam nikad ni čula, niti neznam dali ih je bilo prije godinu i pol?
nisam imala vremena pročitati sve što ste pisale od početka ali hoću i pokušati ću ponovo, 
ja sam jako za te prirodne stvari, a sad sam se malo i odmorila s tim jednokratnim pa pokušam opet.

Preko noći se E toliko vrpolji i dosta piški a spava s nama pa svaki dan mijenjati posteljinu... :/ 
A jednokratne smrdee, ali našla sam od mercatora Lumpi, one imaju puno manje gela i ne smrde ko pampersice, ali ipak...

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni nije jasno kak vam može pelena procuriti na odjeću, pa kak dugo je onda beba u toj peleni?   :? To mi se baš ne čini zdravo

Ja joj platnene odmatam (i promijenim ako je mokra) svakih cca 1-1,5 sat ali kod svakog prematanja čekam da se popiša i onda ju tek zamotam ( za sad još piša u tetru kad počne sjediti ide na kahlicu), i opet je često mokra kad ju odmotam slijedeći put. Kroz dan joj ni ne stavim svaki put zaštitne gaćice.

Kroz noć stavim joj pelenu+tetru nakon kupanja npr. oko pol 8 i onda slijedi nacicavanje neko vrijeme prije nego zaspi i ako zaspi u 9 opet joj promijenim pelenu kad je snena jer je mokra. I onda je opet promijenim oko  cca. 4 ujutro kad se probudi. Pelena je daleko od toga da promoči na odjeću, ali je ipak bebina koža jaaaako mokra. 
Meni nije uopće bitno da imam neki specijalan cover jer ju ni u ludilu ne bih ostavila tak mokru da uopće ima kaj curiti van

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni nije jasno kak vam može pelena procuriti na odjeću, pa kak dugo je onda beba u toj peleni?   :? To mi se baš ne čini zdravo

Ja joj platnene odmatam (i promijenim ako je mokra) svakih cca 1-1,5 sat ali kod svakog prematanja čekam da se popiša i onda ju tek zamotam ( za sad još piša u tetru kad počne sjediti ide na kahlicu), i opet je često mokra kad ju odmotam slijedeći put. Kroz dan joj ni ne stavim svaki put zaštitne gaćice.

Kroz noć stavim joj pelenu+tetru nakon kupanja npr. oko pol 8 i onda slijedi nacicavanje neko vrijeme prije nego zaspi i ako zaspi u 9 opet joj promijenim pelenu kad je snena jer je mokra. I onda je opet promijenim oko  cca. 4 ujutro kad se probudi. Pelena je daleko od toga da promoči na odjeću, ali je ipak bebina koža jaaaako mokra. 
Meni nije uopće bitno da imam neki specijalan cover jer ju ni u ludilu ne bih ostavila tak mokru da uopće ima kaj curiti van

----------


## erik

i ja sam mijenjala svakih sat i pol, i stalno sam provjeravala dal je mokar i pol sata nakon previjanja, nikad ga dugo nisam puštala baš zato jer je koža jako mokra, ali kako se meškoli procuri i najčešće bi rub bodija bio mokar, posebno nakon spavanja a spavao je kao mali jako često, i do nedavno dva puta dnevno. spava na boku, mokro, spava na leđima isto..
Na moru smo cijelo ljeto u kampu, platnene bez tetre i skidala sam ga golog ali stalno smo bili upišani i ručnici i ja i društvo oko nas...
I danas u jutro pelena bude puna, puno piški i puno pije...
evo idem po platnene pa javim kako će nam ići! 
 -zašto nema smajlića koji odluno lupa šakom o stol!?  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ne znam erik, nama baš nikada ne propuste  :/  noćnu pelenu ima i po 13 sati, i ujutro je sve ok, niti pidjama niti body nisu mokri čak ni nakon toliko vremena.
(ovo je odgovor i sirius black   :Grin:   znači po noći jedna pelena = 13 sati, po danu 1 pelena = 2 - 4 sata)

----------


## erik

uf, evo Veličanstveni spava, pa kad se probudi krečemo, njemu su uvijek promočile tokom spavanja, ja sam svoje kupila preko neta mame i bebe, koje vi koristite??? i imala sam prilike pogledati kamarisove koje su mi se činile jadnim naspram ovih, ali ove nisu elatične oko pasa, možda zato, i znaju biti tvrde pa mi je bed onako su debele i kao neki pamučni kartončići, pa ih tutnem u sušilicu ...
javim se s novim iskustvima!   :Kiss:

----------


## erik

namontirala sve!
izgleda ko bubamara   :Grin:  
 šta im ne smetaju te pelene i toliko toga među nogama??
Od svih mama koje poznajem (koje imaju bebice) niti jedna ne koristi platnene i sve su mi se čudile, bilo mi je cool biti drugačija na taj način, a glej me sad, zvučim poput njih!
Izvucite me iz mašine jednokratkih pelena i lijenih mama!!!!!

----------


## meda

nama procuri na odjecu ako je u odredenoj peleni (necu sad rec kojoj  :Grin:  , bez uloska) ili ako je neodgvoarajuci cover za odredenu pelenu, znaci neka visoka pelena, a niski cover, pa se lako pomakne prema dole. 

mi smo jedno vrijeme imali puno problema s nocnim pelenama, jako cesto je curilo iako bih stavila i po 2 debela uloska. a onda sam promijenila pelene za noc, ne stavljam vise neke velike i glomazne pelene u koje bi mogla potrpati pola ormara, nego iskljucivo pelene niskog struka, stavim 2 uloska, 1 mibov mali nocni i 1 mibov konoplja na njega.

mislim da za dan nije tolikoproblem u pelenama, jer ce svaka drzati uz ulozak, nego u gacicama. koje gacice imas?

----------


## erik

isto mib 2, taman je, pelene jesu niske, ali kupiti ću ja broj veće zaštitne.
ne smetaju dva uloška?
nije mi cilj ni blatiti ni reklamirati nekoga, šta imam tu je, eh da su u ono vrijeme kad sam kupovla bile rodine, NAJSLAĐE NA SVIJETU! 
ali nema smisla sad kupovati kada ih imam 25 kom a na ljeto skidamo pelene...
evo promjenila ih dva puta i sve ok  :D 
ali sad kad je veći manje piški pa je ipak malo lakše   :Smile:  
pokušati ću s platnenim i po noći pa javim kako je prošlo.
još me samo muči dali mu smeta kad hoda, ipak je to podosta materijala među nogama  :Grin:

----------


## enela

> ...jer ju ni u ludilu ne bih ostavila tak mokru da uopće ima kaj curiti van


Draga moja, pričekaj da ti počne protestirati kod mijenjanja pelena pa ti se tako noću skroz razbudi. Ulovit će i tebe naše ludilo, pa će i tvoja bebačica biti po 13 sati u jednoj mokroj peleni    :Grin:  

Što se tiče propuštanja, zna se dogoditi. Kod nekih pelena vrlo rijetko, kod nekih često. Od ljeta joj ne oblačim noću bodi nego potkošulju. Skužila sam da se bodi nekad zavuče uz rub zaštitnih u pelenu i tak povuče vlagu.

----------


## Mama Medo

:D drago mi je da nećeš odustati, erik!
meni su mib pelene (dore) jedne od najboljih koje imam. super upijaju, lijepo sjedaju. ako se doda još neki deblji uložak to je super kombinacija! i njihove zaštitne su mi super!

----------


## meda

ma to curenje na odjecu uopce nema veze s tim jel beba jako ili malo mokra. 

erik, ako ti po noci ne bude drzalo probaj s ME gacicama.

----------


## vimmerby

> Sirius Black prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...jer ju ni u ludilu ne bih ostavila tak mokru da uopće ima kaj curiti van
> 
> 
> Draga moja, pričekaj da ti počne protestirati kod mijenjanja pelena pa ti se tako noću skroz razbudi. Ulovit će i tebe naše ludilo, pa će i tvoja bebačica biti po 13 sati u jednoj mokroj peleni


potpis k'o kućerina velik!   :Yes:  
ponekad mi dođe da si kosu od muke počupam kad se izvija, bježi i vrišti ko da mu kožu derem!

----------


## meda

meni su od miba super oni nocni debeli ulosci! pogotovo manji, jer su kraci. a za noc koristim i onaj od konoplje.

----------


## meda

kod nas nikad nije bilo presvlacenja bez budenja. do 6. mjeseca sam ga presvlacila kod svakog budenja, i to je bila dreka  :Rolling Eyes:  
a nije ni sad puno bolje, samo imam neke druge metode  :Grin:  
npr. presvlacim ga dok stoji, puzi, hoda, zablene se u nesto na tv-u...

----------


## vimmerby

> npr. presvlacim ga dok stoji, puzi, hoda, zablene se u nesto na tv-u...


daaa, to pod obavezno! Oskaru je sad glavna fora zubni konac totalno je opsjednut s njim pa mu već dva dana kod presvlačenja damo konac, ugura si ga između svoja cijela dva gornja zuba (među kojima je btw.tri mm razmaka!) i mir!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## erik

dobro jutro mame!!
mi promiočili 2 x jednnom sam ga presvukla oko 4 i do 7 je več bio mokar trbuh   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
Meni nije bed da je noću mokar, mislim da to ne smeta, osim što promoči plahte i jogi, joj grozno ovo zvuči  :Smile:  više im šteti to presvlačenje i dernjava i isprekidan san.
mama medo, utješila si me da nisam fulala pelene i zaštitne g.
evo po danu je ok, al po noći se bojim da ću stavljati jednokratne... :/ 
njemu ne upije samo rub bodija, nego u struku, ako spava na boku i trbuh ako spava na trbuhu, sada smo isto imali te dvije kombinacije.
E, sad sam se sjetile, i jednokr. su mi znale procuriti i to isto na trbuhu i struku...
ma pokušati ću ja još s ovima pa vidim....
vimmerby   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  to s koncem da umreš od smijeha  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## erik

evo još jedan problem osjećam se  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
šta nitko nema problema sem mene dođe mi da vrisnem
stavim mu pelenu naj šire što može i dok leži je taman, ima lufta 1prst, ali kad ga posjednem trbuščić mu padne preko i to ga stisne, mislim da bi trebalo to biti malo šire i da su mu pelene male.
On je visinom malo veći, poznajem dvije curice koje imaju 2g. isti su visinom, nije jako debeli, samo ima trbušćić, je li normalno da tako stoje pelene??
on se normalno igra, ne vidim da mu šta smeta, ali tako je bilo i sa hlačama, morali smo mijenjati lastik jer su ga stiskale, a njegov br :? 
Toliko sam bila ufurana s tim pelenama i kupila ih u 5mj trudnoće, i stalno nešto što me nervira, ispadam komplicirana ali nitko koga poznajem ne koristi platnene pa nemam s kime razmjeniti iskustva  :/

----------


## Jelka

*erik*, kod Jane je identično. Mala debeljuca pa se sve prevali prek pelene.   :Rolling Eyes:   Kak smo još uvijek na jednokratnima po noći, skužila sam da se to dešava i s njima, a one su recimo elastičnije od ovih mojih. Tak da nemoj da te to brine.   :Kiss:

----------


## Amalthea

Zato sam ja voljela home-made kamaris-like pelene -  NIKAD ih nismo stavljali preko trbuščića. Izgledalo je više kao da je imao slip  gaćice malo deblje  :Grin:  budući da je bio jako buckast, a ja se zgražam mogućnosti da ga negdje nešto tiska.

----------


## meda

moj dorian je slank, ali nama su pelene niskog struka idealne za noc. nit ga stisce, nit ima lufta, i kad smo poceli takve koristiti niti jednom nije procurilo preko noci. i obavezno dva uloska kako sam navela gore.

mib su meni dobre pelene i gacice, ali za po noci se ne pouzdajem u njih.  :Sad:

----------


## Mama Medo

erik, a da probaš sa mib pelenama smanjenim? tako da mu budu niže... nadam se da razumiješ na što mislim... i mi mib dore nosimo još zakopčane na srednju veličinu jer mu tako bolje sjedaju.

----------


## znatizeljna

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Sirius Black prvotno napisa
> ...


ovo kao da ja pišem...

Jedino negativno iskustvo sa platnenima je proljev u istim. Maša je pokupila crijevnu virozu i imala proljev danima. Svaki put kad bi ispirala pelenu mi se želudac dizao koliko je to smrdilo; onako mliječno, užas...
A ostalo sve super! Baš sretna što ih koristimo.

----------


## Jelka

> erik, a da probaš sa mib pelenama smanjenim? tako da mu budu niže... nadam se da razumiješ na što mislim... i mi mib dore nosimo još zakopčane na srednju veličinu jer mu tako bolje sjedaju.


E vidiš, a ja sam kod Neve primjetila kak joj se cijela pelena spusti i skupi ispod trbuha pa bude jako debelo.

----------


## erik

pokušati ću ali još jedno malo pitanje, njemu se rub pelene između nogu kao ureže u nogice, ne jako ali na koži ostane otisak, kao kod čarapica s jačim lastikom, i to mi se baš ne sviđa :/ 
Dali je i kod vas to slučaj???

Mislim da bi te pelene trebale biti uže ispred i širiti se prema guzi, ove su dosta široke s prednje strane :/

----------


## Mama Medo

> Mama Medo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> erik, a da probaš sa mib pelenama smanjenim? tako da mu budu niže... nadam se da razumiješ na što mislim... i mi mib dore nosimo još zakopčane na srednju veličinu jer mu tako bolje sjedaju.
> 
> 
> E vidiš, a ja sam kod Neve primjetila kak joj se cijela pelena spusti i skupi ispod trbuha pa bude jako debelo.


uh, da, ona stara one-size Neva je malo nezgodna za smanjivanje (valjda ih zato sada i rade u veličinama).
kod Dore uspijem smanjiti tako da se punjenje ne presavije,pa mu valjda zato nekako to dobro sjeda onda.

----------


## Jelka

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mama Medo prvotno napisa
> ...


Nda, to je očito to. Znači mijenjali su Neve odonda? Ja ju više uopće ne koristim, baš je loša. 

A ja si cijelo vrijeme mislim zakaj toliko hvalite mibove pelene kad sam ja tak nezadovoljna Nevom.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## martinaP

> drage mame,
> kupila ja platnene MiB i prvo je rub bio jak pa sam ih počela koristiti kad je E imao 2-3mj, i dosta mj sam ih koristila...


Ja imam samo jednu MiB pelenu, i ta mi uvijek propusti, nema šanse da izdrži dulje od sat i pol. Manje čak i od Rodine puse koja mi isto često procuri. Mislim da ti je tu problem. ne mogu zamisliti da bi mi MiB izdržala noć u bilo kakvoj kombinaciji.

----------


## martinaP

Govorim o staroj jungle MiB peleni (obična fitted + uložak), imam i 2 stare Neve koje su mi koma, jako nešesna pelena.

----------


## Mama Medo

a ja pak govorim o novim Dorama koje su zbilja super. 
imam ja i jednu staru. mislim da se onda još nisu zvale Dora nego Jungle - imale su dva reda drukera za zakopčavanje i ti drukeri unutra nisu skriveni slojem materijala - e, zato da ta plastika od drukera ne ide direkt na kožu svakako tu pelenu koristim sa nekim velikim uloškom (najbolji mi se pokazao babykick hemparo - velik, tanak, od konoplje, super upija a prekrije cijelu unutrašnjost pelene). kako mi je to bila jedna od prvih pelena u početku sam je koristila i za noć (sa presavijenom tetrom unutra) i bilo je ok. uglavnom, htjedoh samo reći da je oooogromna razlika između tih starih jungle pelena i novih dora koje imaju ušiveni uložak cijelom površinom pelene (tako da i bez dodatnog uloška bude jedna debeljuškasta puflasta guza   :Heart:  ) i samo jedan red drukera za zakopčavanje (i naravno one drukere za smanjivanje).

----------


## lucylu

moram priznati da mi je Dora stvarno jedna od najdrazih pelena, uska medu nogicama, super upija po noci i dobro se zakopca na struku _palacgore_

----------


## erik

ja ne znam što ću, zaključak je da ako "spustim struk", ne mogu ih niti zakopčati, a ako kopčam naj šire urežu se oko nogu, i male su.   :Sad:  
da pokušam sa tim Dora pelenama? i di ih mogu nabaviti, pojma nemam?

----------


## vimmerby

ja onda definitivno nisam "čista" jer su meni one OS mib-ice Neve (žute i zelene, naše prve platnene pelene   :Sing:  ) super!   :Grin:

----------


## meda

nije svaka pelena dobra svakom djetetu.

mib je dosta radio na poboljskanjus vojih pelena i ove dore sad su nebo i zemlja s onim prvima, koje ja imam

----------


## erik

tatarataaa!!!! misterij otkriven! :D  :D  :D 
 sinoć sam ga pustila samo u platnenim da puže.... 
ne stišću ga one nego cover je oko nogu uzak i stisne rub pelene!
On kad leži izgleda da je pelena uska oko nogu ali kad je puzao to se spusti i sve ok!

i kad sam ga sjela golog u jednokr. više su ga stiskale oko struka od platnenih!

Znači drugi cover i sve ok, JAAAKO sam sretna sada  :D 

mame hvala  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## meda

:D

----------


## ivana b

Evo jedan veliki minus za platnene - *pothlađivanje*  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Beba mi kiše već par noći zaredom zbog mokre pelene, ako je dulje od 4h u njoj (unatoč ulošku) . Ne mogu je mijenjati noću jer ne želim da se razbudi. Danju je mijenjam češće pa ne kiše. 
Morat ću stavljati noću jednokratne jer neću da mi se dijete razboli

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ivana b, vjeruj mi da to nema nikakve veze. Možda je prije perje, prašina, ... Inače bi čitava naša generacija nekada bila stalno prehlađena...


 :Kiss:

----------


## ivana b

Vjeruj mi nema što biti osim platnenih - ništa pernatog nema u sobi (ni jastuci ni posteljina, naši i njeni), prašine isto tako (čistim redovito!)..šta bi drugo moglo biti kad usred noći, obučena u bodi, pamučnu piđamicu i termos čarape (i danju i noću isto je obučena), pokrivena dekicom i poplunom, ona počne kihati? A kad je presvučem više ne kiše!

----------


## zmaj

probaj eksperiment od par uzastopnih noći s jednokratnim. bar 3,4noći. al odma. sad, dok traje  to kihanje.

----------


## aries24

iskreno, ne kužim kako može biti pothlađen u mokroj peleni
ja kad ju razmotam, skoro da se sve puši koliko je topla  :/

----------


## ivana b

Pa noću je ne promijenim odmah, jer spava u komadu, pa da je ne budim. Dotad se urin "ohladi" i ostane ti samo mokra pelena

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ma nisam mislila da ne čistiš...   :Smile: 

Meni se pelena uvijek činila i pretopla kad bih je skinula, makar bila cijela noć. PUL je ipak PUL. Zato sam ja jako zavoljela vunu jer kad skinem pelenu  ona nije topljikava, nekako mi je prirodnije da se pelena ohladi. U jednokratnima se guza uskuha, ljeti osobito. I zato je nezdrava. 

Zori se dosta začepi nos noću, ali identično je bilo i njezinoj sestri rođenoj u srpnju i koja je nosila jednokratne do tri mjeseca. Dječji nosić je, tako mi je rekao pedijatar, jako osjetljiv na minimalne promjene u temperaturi zraka, odnosno sluznica nosa jako brzo počne proizvoditi sluz (zato fiziološka). Vjerojatno tvoju malenu zaškaklja ta sluz pa kihne - jedan od načina kako njezino tijelo izbacuje sluz.

Mislim, nadam se    :Saint:

----------


## martinaP

Pored tople guze ne može ni pelena biti hladna. Pa guza je kao radijator koji grije na 37 stupnjeva.

----------


## anamar

:?  čudno da joj je hladno noću u  peleni. 
nakon što N po noći provede 12 sati u platenenoj, ujutro ju stavim vani da se malo prosuši i ona se uredno _dimi_ koliko je topla.

ali probaj s jednokratnima, pa ćeš odmah vidjeti.

inače, koliko znam bebe ne kišu zato što im je hladno, već zato što na taj način čiste dišne puteve. N svaki dan kiše nekoliko puta, a nije prehlađena. a da joj probaš očistiti nosić prije spavanja (ako to već ne radiš)?

----------


## ivana b

Moja inače kiše svaki put kad je presvlačim i brišem guzu vodom, sumnjam da baš tad čisti dišne puteve. A noću je ne presvlačim i opet kiše u svom krevetiću.. Noćas nije - imala je jednokratnu.
L. ima niti mjesec i pol dana, kažu da tad djeca nemaju razvijen sustav termoregulacije i brzo se pothlađuju

----------


## vještičica

Šmizla je kihala prvih mjesec-dva. U kući je bilo toplo, ona uvijek obučena u dvoje duge rukave. U platnenima je od rođenja, presvlačim je svako malo (sat ipo-dva). Noćno presvlačenje je bilo iznimno rijetko. Nisam ni pomišljala da bi joj moglo biti hladno od mokre pelene, jer su kod svakog presvlačenja  i pelena i guza bile tople. Kihanje je prestalo samo od sebe.

----------


## mama Jelena

Ivana_b a da probaš pelene koje imaju flece iznutra tipa FB, meni se čini da su one suhe jednako kao jednokratne (koje nisu sasvim suhe, bebina koža je i u njima vlažna)...

----------


## ivana b

> Ivana_b a da probaš pelene koje imaju flece iznutra tipa FB, meni se čini da su one suhe jednako kao jednokratne (koje nisu sasvim suhe, bebina koža je i u njima vlažna)...


Iskreno, dosta sam dosad investirala u platnene i ne namjeravam više potrošiti ni kune.
Dobro, mogla  bi uzeti par linera od flisa..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Olivija

Mojim miševima nije problem ista pelena cijelu noć. Vrući su obojica, i baš to, u PULu se nekak upajsaju, dok su u vunici super. 
Veliki zna po bar pola noći spavati potpuno otkriven: u tankoj pidžami s golim leđima i bez čarapa. Sve zgura sa sebe. A vidim tendencije i kod maloga: najradije bi bio stalno gol...
To valjda ovisi i od djeteta do djeteta.  :/ 

A btw - a jednokratne nam obavezno procure po noći...

----------


## EvaMONA

> Ja sam kupila veliku kantu u koju do pola ulijem vode i nekoliko kapi ulja čajavca. U toj kanti pelene stoje i po tjedan dana a da se ne usmrde. Tu i tamo mi se V i ukaka u pelenu. Kakicu isperem vodom i pelenu istrljam baby sapunom. (Dobila sam ga za poklon, mislila sam da neće ničemu koristiti, a otkrila da je čaroban u istjerivanju kakice :P ).  :/


Tek 2 dana koristim platnene pa malo čitam unaprijed. Imam nekoliko pitanja na koje ne mogu naći odgovor pa molim da mi netko pomogne.
1. Ovo sa sapunom me zbunilo,a već je netko i prije na ovom postu napisao da kakicu ispere i natrlja pelenu sapunom. Svi pišu peri u što manje deterdženta pa nije li onda loše za pelene da ih se natrlja sapunom i da još tako stoje dan dva?
2.Ja sam zasad samo isprala kakicu ali ostavila pelene da vise iznad kade jer mi nije logično da mokru pelenu ubacim u kantu pa da se safta 2 dana, a ne bi ih htjela u kanti čuvati pelene u vodi. Neka mi netko pojasni da li to suho držanje u kanti podrazumjeva da ispranu mokru pelenu ubacim u kantu?
3. Da li bilo koje platnene p. smijem sušiti na radijatoru? 
Imam nekoliko od bambusa i iako piše da se brzo suše nakon prvih pranja za pripremu za nošenje sušile su mi se sto godina, a sad je još grijanje u stanu i sav veš mi se brže suši, a one nikako.
4. Kupila sam nekoliko Kushies ultra infant i Kushies zaštitne gaćice i piše da se peru na 40 stupnjeva. Sve druge su mi za na 60. Zanima me da li je netko probao Kushies prati na 60 i hoće li im nešto biti ako ih operem na 60 s ostalim pelenama?
Hvala svima koji mi pomognu razriješiti dileme.
Eva,12/07

----------


## Dia

1. ja je isperem ak je pokakana, ne natrljam je nicim
2. samo ubacim u kantu, prije sam drzala u vodi al mi je bilo fuj to vaditi van, sad sam je stavila na balkon i drzim otvorenu tak da se pelene tako i malo posuse i puno manje smrde (sad sam kod mame u zg drzala u zatvorenoj kanti u kupaoni, kad sam je otvorila uh...)
3. smijes ih susiti na radijatoru
4. da, ja perem na 60 pelene

----------


## Jelka

1. Jana kaka u tutu, ali inače bi kao Dia
2. Popiškanu pelenu našpricam čajavcem, i ostavim u otvorenoj kanti u kupaonici. Ništa ne smrdi.
3. Imam samo od flanela i par FB. Prve sušim na radijatoru, FB ne.
4. kao Dia

----------


## Olivija

1. sapun - istina da neke mame to koriste, ali proizvođači baš naglašavaju da treba izbjegavati detrdžente sa sapunom! Vjerojatno će se brzo smanjiti moć upijanja. Ja ne koristim sapun.
2. Ako je ukakana, onda isperem u vodi, ocijedim i šušnem u kantu. Ako je popiškena, onda samo bacim u kantu. 
3. suši na radijatoru sve osim vune (poketice će se brzo osušiti i bez radijatora)
4. Kushies Ultra - ja prala na 60 zajedno s ostalima...

----------


## EvaMONA

hvala na odgovorima. Super da ih mogu sušiti na radijatoru.

Eva12/07

----------


## mina30

Mrzim platnene trenutno, jer mali kenja 4-5 puta dnevno, pije zeljezo i to toliko smrdi da se svaki put skoro ispovracam. On se toliko bori da mu ne stavim pelenu da je po doma niti ne nosi i stalno zapisava parket a nekada ostavi i hrpicu, a kad idemo van, ja se iscrpim dok mu je obucem a on za to vrijeme urla ko da ga koljem tupim nozem. Muka mi je od njih jer se od vrucine usmrde cim ih skinem i vise ne znam gdje bi ih drzala od silnog smrada  :Evil or Very Mad:  a ne mogu prati svaki dan nekoliko pelena. Muka mi je vise i od ispiranja govana po kadi, i pitam se koliko je to zapravo higijenski, a gdje da ih ispirem u umivaoniku   :Evil or Very Mad:  ! Muka mi je od stalnog spasavanja svijeta jer mi stan lici na smetliste od razne ambalaze, baterija, starog papira i svega sto se ne smije baciti u smece. Dodje mi da koristim jednokratne i skupa s govnima ih bacim u smece. Osim toga mislim da le laz da vuna po ljeti hladi, jer ja sam stavila prst unutra i bilo je vruce a ne hladno kako su neki pisali!

----------


## coccinella

Misliš da druge (dojene) bebe manje kakaju? Ne znam, meni za moje dijete to nikada nije bilo problem napraviti.   :Smile:  



Sorry, ne mogu podnijeti kad se ružno priča o platnenima.  :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja i dalje odgovorno tvrdim da vuna ljeti hladi. Dokaz mi je vunena marama u kojoj nosim dijete i po ovim vrućinama. I hladna guza ispod vunenih gaćica. I zašto misliš da bi netko o tome lagao?

A k tome, 4-5 pokakanih jednokratnih bi barem jednako, ali vjerojatno puno jače smrdilo.

----------


## Tiwi

Jedina kakica koja je meni koma u platnenim pelenama je Patrikova sad, kad se najede mrkvica i mesa, riže i salate, juhe i deserta. Mislim, on bi već trebao kakati na wc-u - inače kakica malih beba mi je pjesma   :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

mina   :Love:  
 :Kiss:  

ja inače ispirem u umivaoniku   :Laughing:  
a vuna, ne kažem da je hladno u njoj, ali je manje toplo nego u PUL-u, to sigurno
btw, ja vec tjednima ne koristim nikakv zastitne, samo platnenu pelenu stavljam

----------


## roby

> mina   
>  
> 
> ja inače ispirem u umivaoniku   
> a vuna, ne kažem da je hladno u njoj, ali je manje toplo nego u PUL-u, to sigurno
> btw, ja vec tjednima ne koristim nikakv zastitne, samo platnenu pelenu stavljam


Koliko često u tome slučaju mjenjaš pelenu i dali staviš dodatni uložak (jer kontam par puta čim se popiški počnu moje hlače upijati-kad nije imala zaštitne).

----------


## roby

> mina   
>  
> 
> ja inače ispirem u umivaoniku   
> a vuna, ne kažem da je hladno u njoj, ali je manje toplo nego u PUL-u, to sigurno
> btw, ja vec tjednima ne koristim nikakv zastitne, samo platnenu pelenu stavljam


Koliko često u tome slučaju mjenjaš pelenu i dali staviš dodatni uložak (jer kontam par puta čim se popiški počnu moje hlače upijati-kad nije imala zaštitne).

----------


## Tiwi

Moji su u ovoj varijanti u peleni i majici   :Wink:   tak da ne trebaš brinuti da će nekam promočiti. I lakše je tj brže promijeniti pelene kad nema hlača. 
I kooonačno na vidjelo dodju i oni krasni uzorci koje tak volimo   :Grin:

----------


## ivana b

> Mrzim platnene trenutno, jer mali kenja 4-5 puta dnevno, pije zeljezo i to toliko smrdi da se svaki put skoro ispovracam. On se toliko bori da mu ne stavim pelenu da je po doma niti ne nosi i stalno zapisava parket a nekada ostavi i hrpicu, a kad idemo van, ja se iscrpim dok mu je obucem a on za to vrijeme urla ko da ga koljem tupim nozem. Muka mi je od njih jer se od vrucine usmrde cim ih skinem i vise ne znam gdje bi ih drzala od silnog smrada  a ne mogu prati svaki dan nekoliko pelena. Muka mi je vise i od ispiranja govana po kadi, i pitam se koliko je to zapravo higijenski, a gdje da ih ispirem u umivaoniku


Potpisujem, i meni se slično dešava ako ti išta znači. Pošto mi bazdi zahod od njih izbacila sam ih na balkon. A na balkonu mi na njih dolaze mravi! Zato polako prelazimo na bezpelenaštvo
Bilo bi dobro kad bi se na ovaj topic javljale mame koje nemaju nikakve koristi od prodaje platnenih jer su takve najobjektivnije, po nekoj logici   :Mad:

----------


## Ena

> Muka mi je vise i od ispiranja govana po kadi, i pitam se koliko je to zapravo higijenski, a gdje da ih ispirem u umivaoniku   !


Pokakanu pelenu isperem u lavoru i tu vodu bacim u wc.
Inače s Dorom rijetko kad imam ukakanu pelenu jer smo se naučile kakati u wc školjku  :D .

----------


## Ena

> Moji su u ovoj varijanti u peleni i majici    tak da ne trebaš brinuti da će nekam promočiti. I lakše je tj brže promijeniti pelene kad nema hlača. 
> I kooonačno na vidjelo dodju i oni krasni uzorci koje tak volimo


X, tako i mi   :Smile:  

Osim toga, tako imam bolju kontrolu kad se popiškila da joj mogu odmah promjeniti pelenu.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Bilo bi dobro kad bi se na ovaj topic javljale mame koje nemaju nikakve koristi od prodaje platnenih jer su takve najobjektivnije, po nekoj logici


 :shock:  :?

----------


## coccinella

> Bilo bi dobro kad bi se na ovaj topic javljale mame koje nemaju nikakve koristi od prodaje platnenih jer su takve najobjektivnije, po nekoj logici


Ovo je bio jako ružan i potpuno neobjektivan komentar.

----------


## aishwarya

Ima nas puno koje smo iskreno oduševljene platnenim pelenama, bez skrivenih  motiva. 
Ja samo kupujem, kupujem i ništa ne prodajem   :Laughing:  
Dobro, izuzev tri FB koje mi nikako ne pašu.

----------


## roby

> Ima nas puno koje smo iskreno oduševljene platnenim pelenama, bez skrivenih  motiva. 
> Ja samo kupujem, kupujem i ništa ne prodajem   
> Dobro, izuzev tri FB koje mi nikako ne pašu.


  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mina   
>  
> 
> ja inače ispirem u umivaoniku   
> a vuna, ne kažem da je hladno u njoj, ali je manje toplo nego u PUL-u, to sigurno
> btw, ja vec tjednima ne koristim nikakv zastitne, samo platnenu pelenu stavljam
> ...


promijenim čim se popiški
međutim, po ovim vrućinama piški puno rjeđe i puno manje nego prije, pa mi to stvarno nije neki problem
ponekad se popiški tako malo da izvana bude suho, i ne bih uopće skužila da mi ona sama ne kaže da je piškila

----------


## Ena

> Ima nas puno koje smo iskreno oduševljene platnenim


Potpisujem u potpunosti!

----------


## Ena

Ponavljam jer mi je  ispao dio citata.



> Ima nas puno koje smo iskreno oduševljene platnenim pelenama, bez skrivenih  motiva. .


X

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Ima nas puno koje smo iskreno oduševljene platnenim pelenama, bez skrivenih  motiva.


potpis

----------


## anamar

guzama je puno više vruće u jednokratnima nego u vunici. bar je mom djetetu tako. ja provjerila. 
kako se ne bi usmrdile prije pranja u perilici, popiškene i isprane pokakane platnene pelene sušim na zraku, što nije problem kad je vani 38. 
ne vidim što bi bilo nehigijenski u ispiranju kakice u umivaoniku, ako se isti odmah nakon obavljena posla opere.

----------


## mina30

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni ovaj naslov tako bode oči i skroz mi je neprihvatljiv.   
> 
> 
> zasto?
> pa i na dojenju postoji topik "ne volim dojenje" i to otvoren bas od nase Maje, i bas zato sto u svemu ima i negativnih stvari koje nas zivciraju i treba nam mjesto da izbacimo frustracije.
> 
> ...


ah, samo da podsjetim zasto sluzi ovaj topik, o vasoj ljubavi za platnene mozete pisati na brdo drugih topika, i ne ne misli prestati koristiti platnene, naime pocela sam i sama i sivati, samo zbog njih sam kupila masinu i naucila sivati, valjda smijem povremeno reci da mi idu na zivce  :Evil or Very Mad:  !

----------


## mina30

> bas neki dan mislila otvorit topic tog naslova!
> zasto ja ne volim platnene?
> - zato sto mi cesto dan zapocne isipranjem dvije usr..ne pelene, koje slijedi i pranje dvije obicno isto toliko us..ne guze! odlicno za poticanje apetita za dorucak (mislim, tak i tak trebam na dijetu!)
> - zato sto mi kupaona u kojoj cuvam zmazane pelene smrdi po zapisanom (sto je obicno znak da ih se skupilo dovoljno za pranje)
> - zato kaj mi je naporno stalno razmisljati kad sam kojega presvukla i kolko je dugo u toj peleni
> - zato kaj ce mi trebati i susilica (jer su najmekse uz susilicu)
> - zato kaj nikak da pogodim pravu kolicinu praska, a moji mali uzasi su mi naravno negdje potrli mjericu s kojom je to funkcioniralo
> - zato kaj (IPAK) imam dosta vise posla nego s jednokratnima (dok ih slozim, nafutram s uloskom i zastitim papiricem; pa ih cesce mijenjam, pa imam jos dodatne 3 masine vesa tjedno za sredit...)
> - zato kaj povremeno procure pa onda moram decke i cesce presvlaciti (sto ponovno povecava kolicinu vesa...)
> ...


ovo ja potpisujem

----------


## TeddyBearz

Frustraciju još mogu razumjeti, ali postove upućene drugima koji se ovdje javljaju popraćene ovim smajlićima:  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  nikako ne mogu!

----------


## slava

> Ima nas puno koje smo iskreno oduševljene platnenim pelenama, bez skrivenih  motiva.


potpisujem, ako netko i proda pelenu koja mu je višak, mislim da tu nema govora o koristi, zaradi....

----------


## cvijeta73

> pa i na dojenju postoji topik "ne volim dojenje" i to otvoren bas od nase Maje, i bas zato sto u svemu ima i negativnih stvari koje nas zivciraju i treba nam mjesto da izbacimo frustracije.


ma daj? kako ga ja nisam uočila, a nije da ne bih imala koju napisati...  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...er=asc&start=0

meni je inače ovaj (i slični topici) pomogao da nađem rješenja za loše stvari koje su mi se dešavale s platnenima

----------


## rena7

Naslov je zašto ne volim platnene? E pa ovako- planirala sam ih koristiti, raspitala sam se o proizvođačima i gotovo sam bila sigurna da ću ih kupiti. 
A odustala sam iz ovih razloga- ne sviđa mi se kupovina preko interneta. Ono što kanim kupiti, to volim vidjeti uživo i opipati kvalitetu.  To je bio prvi razlog. Drugi je taj što oko tih pelena ima previše komplikacija. Smrde ako se stavi malo ili puno praška. Hm... što je malo, a što puno???? Smrde ako se dobro ne isperu ili možda smrde jer mašina nije dobro iznutra oprana. Ma baš mi se ne pogađa i ne eksperimentira zašto smrde. A možda bi ih trebalo kapati čajevcem ili držati ih u vodi, a onda ipak ne- ne treba ih kapati ničim, samo kanta sa vodom treba biti otklopljena.... Iskreno, meni je to istraživanje prenaporno. Pristala bi ih prati, peglati, sušiti u sušilici i ok, ali ovo mudrovanje mi se ne sviđa. I još kada sam čitala da je moguće da se male guze zacrvene (a redovito se mijenjaju) isto kao kod korištenja jednokratnih.... odustala sam od platnenih. Žao mi je   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## enela

Meni se još nisu usmrdile (koristim ihod 11. mjeseca 2006.). Zadnjih 3 mjeseca Slatkica ima samo noćnu pelenu i perem ih svakih *7 dana*. Ako je pelena ujutro popiškena dobro ju isperem u hladnoj vodi i samo bacim u kantu. Lani na moru sam ih isto tak prala i nakon toga osušila. Kad smo došli doma, sve sam te pelene jednom oprala. Ni tad nisu smrdile. A kakanje? S 9 mjeseci je počela kakati u kahlicu i nakon toga se vrlo rijetko pokakala u pelenu. I, ne, nemam koristi od prodaje pelena. Nikad nisam ni jednu sašila, prodala sam ih svega nekoliko koje nisu uopće odgovarale Slatkičinoj guzi, a od ostalih se još uvijek ne mogu odvojiti

----------


## enela

Daklem, koliko tipfelera   :Embarassed:

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

prvo da pojasnim zašto smo prekinuli s platnenim pelenama.koristili smo ih 6 mj i onda su počele jako smrditi.sve smo probali calgon,ocat,ispiranja itd.a  da ne pričam koliko smo samo struje dobili.po zimi smo ih sušili kraj kamina i sve je bilo ok dok se nije na zidovima pojavio plijesan a to je sve zbog vlage u zraku.sve je to super ali mislim da ipak ti debeli slojevi pamuka se ne mogu toliko isprati  i opet je tu pitanje struje koja je sada poskupila tak da me to na isto dođe.

----------


## anamar

ja trenutno ne volim naše platnene, jer nisu lijepe. 
i ide mi na živce što u nas ne možeš kupiti pošteni čičak, pa se stalno odljepljuju i ne mogu svoju curku umotati samo u platnenu, bez zaštitnih gaćica.

----------


## aishwarya

> sve je to super ali mislim da ipak ti debeli slojevi pamuka se ne mogu toliko isprati  i opet je tu pitanje struje koja je sada poskupila tak da me to na isto dođe.


Nije isto jer su platnene zdravije za bebu   :Wink:  
Ovo sa sušenjem i skupom strujom razumijem, posebno ako se koristi sušilica. Rješenje su pelene koje se brzo suše, s odvojenim uloškom pocketice i slično. Znam, ako već imaš pelene s ušivenim uloškom kupovanje novih je velika investicija, ali možda da im daš još jednu šansu sad kad je jako toplo i pelene se brzo suše?

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

sve smo probali.kad su se sušile na suncu više ni fleke nisu išle dole.trebala bi ih iskuhavati.previše je tu posla sa svim tim.

----------


## aishwarya

> sve smo probali.kad su se sušile na suncu više ni fleke nisu išle dole.trebala bi ih iskuhavati.previše je tu posla sa svim tim.


OK, prihvaćam tvoje razloge - sam ću još nešto reći pa da ne ispada da pilim do iznemoglosti   :Laughing:  
Kad su meni pelene počele smrdjeti, ubrzo je riknula vešmašina i ja sam ti skužila da mi se zapravo veš nije dobro prao već neko vrijeme. Po pelenama se valjda kužilo najviše zato jer su napravljene od više slojeva i kad se ne operu dobro smrde za crknut. I onda mi je stigla nova mašina i ja dva dana bila u čudu kako mi je veš čist. Bez mrlja za koje bih se zaklela da se ne mogu skinuti.

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

imamo novu vešmašinu.tak da nije ni u njoj problem.

----------


## slava

> sve smo probali.kad su se sušile na suncu više ni fleke nisu išle dole.trebala bi ih iskuhavati.previše je tu posla sa svim tim.


ne mogu vjerovati da fleke nisu išle na suncu dolje. Sunce ih skroz izbjeli, smo se moraju objesiti tako da su obasjane suncem.

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

išle su dole na suncu dok mi V. nije počeo jesti pravu hranu.sad si zamisli pravu kakicu na peleni koja ostavi trag nakon sušenja na suncu.dok je bio samo na ciki to je sve otišlo na suncu.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

nama sunce uglavnom skine kakicu. ima dana kada neće dolje pa po 2 dana držim pelene po štriku   :Laughing:  
sljedećim pranjem ode.

----------


## slava

I mislila sam na fleke od prave kakice. Ne znam, mene te fleke niti ne smetaju. U jednoj fazi je jeo puno cikle, jednostavno obožava ciklu, to su bile fleketine. Nakon nekoliko pranja i sunčanja su otišle. Flekama se uopće nisam zamarala, to nije prljavo, već samo pigment.

----------


## manal

mi tek cekamo bebaca pa da probamo koristiti nase platnene, kupili smo par, da vidimo hoce nam se svidjeti. a vidjela sam ovaj topic i onaj "smrde nam pelene", pa sam se uplasila... sad ih ipak malo citam, da znam kako rijesiti probleme. uglavnom drzite nam fige da nam lijepo krene!   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

nama isto sunce sve skine, a margita ima 16 mjeseci i itekako pravu kakicu   :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

Meni je bed kaj smo tak brzo prerasli gomilu preslatkih pelena   :Embarassed:  

Inače, od rujna 2006. do danas, pelene su mi se recimo to tako - usmrdile - samo jednom. I to zato jer sam pretjerala s praškom za veš. Oprala sam ih nakon toga još jednom samo bez praška (normalan program na 60 stupnjeva), osušila i sve pet. 

Ne držimih nigdje posebno, ne kapam s ničim, ne ispirem osim kakicu (a i to nekad ne stignem odmah) i sve 5 - niš se još nije dogodilo. 

Ni jedna se nije raspala, nemam nekih većih problema, sušim ih na zraku kao i sav drugi veš a perem s ručnicima i donjim vešom. 

Hoću reći kako zapravo nema tu nikakve velike filozofije. Ni peglanja   :Smile:

----------


## slava

> Hoću reći kako zapravo nema tu nikakve velike filozofije. Ni peglanja


Također    :Smile:

----------


## manal

possibly OT, al onako s nostalgijom   :Laughing:  se sjecam peglanja tetri kad mi je brat bio mali, tamo davne '88. kako je to bilo tesko opet dobiti u pravilan oblik...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Totalni OT:
Peglanje tetri, ajmeee!
Prva tri, četiri mjeseca dok smo imali široko povijanje koristili smo tetre za apsolutno sve, kao podlogu nakon kupanja, za curenje mlijeka, za nošenje bebe... i ja sam svaki drugi dan morala 10,20 kom opeglati! Nikako ih spojiti  :shock: 
Živile moderne  pletnene pelene!

----------


## marta

ne kuzim zasto peglate tetre. pa ni to se ne mora.

----------


## maria71

> ne kuzim zasto peglate tetre. pa ni to se ne mora.


aaaaaa, najprije mahune pa onda pelene, što će nam ostati ?  :Grin:

----------


## marta

sta ces kad mi je optimizacija struka. zivio simplex!

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> ne kuzim zasto peglate tetre. pa ni to se ne mora.


prvih par mjeseci koristila sam tetre za sve i naravno - peglala ih. tako su mi rekli. tek kasnije kad sam počela proučavati platnene vidjela sam da bakterije odu i na 60 stupnjeva. 
do onda sam se znojila uz peglu   :Mad:

----------


## vještičica

Nikad nisam peglala tetre. 
Dobro, jesam jednom  :Embarassed:  , kad sam ih prvi put oprala, prije poroda. 
Al' tad sam sve opeglala (i oprala, i prekrečila, i naglanjcala...  :Rolling Eyes:  ) 
Samo ih dobro istresem prije štrika, onako "da puknu" i objesim ravno. Kad su suhe, budu ko ispeglane  :Grin:

----------


## iridana2666

Svaka vam cure čast. Smatram da je slobodno vrijeme jedne majke predragocjeno da bih ga još gubila na ručno ispiranje dječje kakice sa platnenih pelena, pranja i sušenja istih. Meni su Pampersice zakon, ali svima vama se divim na volji.

----------


## Dia

meni je to bilo samo 2 masine vesa vise na tjedan, nista drugo

----------


## iridana2666

2 mašine veša, ali pokakane pelene treba isprati (koji put i namakati), oprati, staviti sušiti i onda ih pokupiti pa složiti pa spremiti...previše je to posla za gotovanku poput mene. Ja ću radije kafenisat i čitati dok moja bubica kaki u Pampersicu koju potom mogu baciti i vratiti se kafenisanju   :Grin:

----------


## Balarosa

OT, ali moram primjetiti... *iridana2666*, skroz si ublažila retoriku  :Smile:  Još ako te se ipak nagovori na treće dijete, krenut ćeš i sa shoppingom   :Grin:

----------


## iridana2666

> OT, ali moram primjetiti... *iridana2666*, skroz si ublažila retoriku  Još ako te se ipak nagovori na treće dijete, krenut ćeš i sa shoppingom


  :Kiss:

----------


## iridana2666

> OT, ali moram primjetiti... *iridana2666*, skroz si ublažila retoriku  Još ako te se ipak nagovori na treće dijete, krenut ćeš i sa shoppingom

----------


## iridana2666

otkud ovo??  :?

----------


## ivarica

? nisi ti pisala te postove ili sto je problem?

----------


## iridana2666

Jesam, onaj prvi, ali mi krenuo duplo (bez teksta) valjda jer me u trenutku slanja forum izbacio. Sorry, nije namjerno!

----------


## veda2804

> koristili smo tetre za apsolutno sve, kao podlogu nakon kupanja, za curenje mlijeka, za nošenje bebe... i ja sam svaki drugi dan morala 10,20 kom opeglati!


Hej, pa ja ovo još uvijek radim. AAA, nema više peglanja bogme. Kud se jako znojim ovo me zna ubit!  :Mad:

----------


## LIMA

Nakon duuugo premišljanja za/protiv platnenih, iščitavanja topica o platnenima, a pogotovo ovoga, uvjeravanja same sebe kako to ipak nije za mene konačno sam se odlučila i prije mjesec dana počela polako s platnenima. Glavni razlog mi je bio to što je malcu guza u jednokratnim bila stalno znojna i vruća. 
Ispočetka sam mu stavljala platnene samo po kući kada je vruće, a kad bi išli negdje stavljala bih mu jednokratne (nemam zaštitnih) ali sad mi se platnene toliko sviđaju da sam naručila zaštitne gaćice i prelazim skroz na platnene. Imamo ih već 19 komada i to nam je i više nego dovoljno jer on više ne piški toliko kao kad je bio manji.

Moji razlozi za platnene: ono čega sam se najviše pribojavala i što me odbijalo od platnenih bilo je čišćenje kakice, no, više sam se toga užasavala nego što je to stvarno tako teško. Ono što mi se opet u tome sviđa je to što kakicu bacim u WC i pelenu operem, a kod jednokratnih mi je najgore bilo držanje i skladištenje, da oprostite, govana u kući.   :Mad:  

Ovo mi je puno prihvatljivije, a o koristi da ne govorim. Prvo, nije mu više tako vruće u peleni, a drugo, on čim se u platnenoj popiški isti tren nam viče da je piškio i odmah skida pelenu (uvijek ovako skida: odlijepi čičak s jedne strane, a kad mu pelena padne dolje nogom je "otrese" sa sebe   :Laughing:  )
Ovih dana je hladno, a u iščekivanju zaštitnih gaćica stavljam mu jednokratne i šokiralo me to što može biti upišan satima ali nam više uopće ne govori da se upiškio!!  Još jednom, unatoč svim pribojavanjima, definitivno sam ZA platnene!

P.S. Ja još uvijek koristim tetre, zakon su mi, pogotovo kad se pokaki jer ga uvijek operem i za brisanje su mi najbolje baš tetre. I da, peglam ih   :Saint:  , ne mogu si pomoći i to je već bila tradicija - peglanje tetri ponedjeljkom kad su "Heroji" na tv-u. Baš razmišljam kako mi se nagomilalo pelena otkad se serija prestala prikazivati   :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

> 2 mašine veša, ali pokakane pelene treba isprati (koji put i namakati), oprati, staviti sušiti i onda ih pokupiti pa složiti pa spremiti...previše je to posla za gotovanku poput mene. Ja ću radije kafenisat i čitati dok moja bubica kaki u Pampersicu koju potom mogu baciti i vratiti se kafenisanju


ja sam bacila kakicu (kad je bilo) i bacila pelenu u kantu, bez ikakvog ispiranja (kao sto se baci jednokratna u smece) znaci to mi nije uzimalo nista vise vremena

2x tjedno stavila pelene iz kante u masinu, na strik, nekad ih nebi ni skidala unaprijed nego po potrebi jednu po jednu (jos jednostavnije nego sa drugom robom koju perem)
neke mame (koliko sam tu procitala) peru ih sa drugim vesom tako da opet nije neki bed, uz drugi ves objesiti 3-4 pelenice

probala sam ja i jednokratne (7 dana na skijanju) i nije mi se cinilo nista drugacije od ovih

----------


## mama Jelena

Mene smeta što platnene žuljaju, uvijek ostavljaju trag na nogicama zbog one gumice i to mi se činilo grozno... Bili smo u platnenima sad do mora i sad smo nastavili jednokratne  :Embarassed:  , imam užasno puno posla i preuređujemo stan i jednostavno ne mogu misliti još na platnene - zapravo se mora samo misliti  :Grin:

----------


## mamina mica

Sve zavisi koje platnene koristis. Moju malenu do sada nijedne nisu nazuljale. 
Meni su ipak platnene bolje i ne mogu zamisliti malenu u jednokratnima jer sam spozlala kakve su.

----------


## Spider Pig

dakle, ja jos ne znam da li volim ili ne volim platnene pelene (otkrit cu tek u 11-om mjesecu  :Smile: ), ali se ozbiljno pripremam na kupnju/sivanje istih..
vec sam pomalo nenormalna od iscitavanja foruma i proucavanja krojeva - strah me da cu poceti pricati o pelenama ako me netko zapita kako sam... no dobro sad.. 

sta mene muci u vezi sa pp? jedna jedina stvar - a to je vlaga koja se uvuce u ves koji se ne osusi dovoljno brzo.
naime, vec mi se kod obicnog vesa dogodilo da mi ponekad pocme smrdit jer se dugo susi (najkriticniji su periodi nakon zime kad se prestane grijat a vani jos nije dovoljno toplo). a osim toga nemam balkon, ni susilicu, a u zg nazalost nema bure.. i btw, perilica je nova, tako da ona nije problem.

i sada, ne brine mene ni pranje kakice, ni namakanja, ni poklapanje ili otklapanje kanti... nego, sta ce se desiti ako ja kupim 20-ak platnenih, pa ih jos i sasijem toliko... i onda mi pocnu smrdit po vlagi nakon par koristnja??? ja se samo bojim da ne dozivim nervni slom od tog vesa, jer sam vec bacila nekoliko majica mm-a koje - otkrila sam - kad se jednom usmrde od vlage, vise im nema spasa..

a tako sam se nabrijala ne te platnene, i bas ce mi biti zao ako me to susenje vesa obeshrabi..

ima li netko slicnih problema?? da li je susilica jedino rjesenje??
ili da probam kakav balkoncic nadogradit na zgradu... valjda se gazdarica ne bi bunila..

----------


## Zorana

Ja cu, izgleda, morati rasprodati svoje platnene. 
Nakon vise mjeseci borbe sa osjetljivom kozom i crvenilom, mi smo se vratili na jednokratne. Jelena jednostavno ne podnosi niti minutu sjediti popisana i sva guza joj se zacrveni nakon samo par sati boravka u platnenima. Necu ni pisati da nema sta nismo probali, pocevsi od praskova, eksperimentiranju s kolicinom istog (sto je isto bio veliki problem jer joj je koza reagirala i preko obicne odjece, ne samo pelena), vrstu pelena i gacica nema koje nismo isprobali. Jednostavno ne ide. Jucer sam joj probala staviti ponovo, prvo obicnu popolini s gacicama. Plakala je sve dok joj nisam skinula i pelenu i gacice. (valjda se navikla na tanke jednokratne pa je nervirao taj debeli smotuljak oko guze) Onda smo stavili aio, njih nije skidala. Ali, nakon dvije promijenjene pelene, guza joj se uzasno osula. Danas smo bili kod pedijatrice, rekla je da je to definitivno do njezine koze. 
Inace, Jelena je jako mrsava. I uvijek smo imali problem ili s procurivanjem oko nogica, a ako bi stegnuli pelenu kako treba, onda bi joj se na kozi oslikali crveni tragovi, a po njima bubuljice. 
Sad sam u komi i krivo mi je sto nismo probali s bespelenastvom. Ovako sam mucila i sebe i nju, a nista na kraju nisam postigla. :/

----------


## vještičica

*Spider Pig*
Rješenje za tvoj "problem" (koji to još uvijek nije  :Wink: ) su tetre  :Grin: 
One se sigurno brzo suše, a za veće potrebe za upijanjem probaj frotirne tetre ili neke od pelena koje se preklapaju, pa se lako suše - npr. Little kiwi, Rumsters... Ili neke koje imaju odvojen uložak, a same su tanke. Pa ako se ne osuši uložak, a ti unutra utrpaš presavijenu tetru i sve OK. Pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## Spider Pig

thanx vjesticice  :Smile: 
namjeravala sam i sama sivati platnene, tako da cu sigurno probati varijantu sa umetanjem ulozaka ili tetra..

nego, znas li mozda gdje se mogu kupiti te tetra pelene?

----------


## vještičica

> thanx vjesticice 
> namjeravala sam i sama sivati platnene, tako da cu sigurno probati varijantu sa umetanjem ulozaka ili tetra..
> 
> nego, znas li mozda gdje se mogu kupiti te tetra pelene?


Ma u svaka doba  :Love: 

Tetra pelene kupuješ u bilo kojoj radnji sa bebi opremom, garantovano ih imaju. Pitaj na Pričajmo o platnenim pelenama, cure će ti reći koje su im se pokazale najbolje (ja nisam iz HR, pa ti tu nisam od pomoći)

----------

